# Who are you???



## Windwalker7 (Mar 10, 2010)

Got this idea from another site.

Thought it would be nice to introduce ourselves to the others on this site by giving a little info about ourselves.

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets


I'll start;

1. Chuck

2. 45

3. Worked 21 years in a corrugated box factory as a press operator, currently unemployed due to lay off

4. Hunting, fishing, archery, ATVing, camping, taxidermy, bird feeding

5. 2009 Ford F-150 4x4 ext. cab (8ft bed)

6. Second marriage, 9 years, 1 beautiful daughter 20, 1 stepson son (hunting partner) soon to be 21. I have great wife (nurse)that loves camping, ATVing and lets me hang mounted animals in the living room.

7. Stihl MS 310 20", Craftsman 16"

8. Second year on Shaver 165

9. 3 dogs. Two are shelter rescues (One pappilon (sp) and one a terrier mix) and one was a stray (lab/golden retriever mix).


----------



## bluestem (Mar 10, 2010)

Here Goes
1. Chris

2. Just turned 30 

3. 3rd year as a Restoration Ecologist, working to restore the land to its former self.
4. Cycling, backpacking, hiking, anything outdoorsey really.

5. 2007 Ford F-250 Diesel Crew Cab with an full bed. (I drive a Scion xA to work during the week, the misses drives the truck )

6. Married 5 years this May with 1 little one here not even 9 months yet! She stays home now to take care of the munckin and most everything else that is involved in caring for an old farm.

7. Stihl MS 460 with 20" bar and a 28" bar for the big stuff.
Stihl MS 260 for cutting up firewood, doesn't get much use.

8. First year with a Central Boiler 6048. Loving it!!!

9. Pets are a list: 2 dogs, both rescues, couldn't tell you what they are, 3 house cats, and 3 horses that the misses likes to play with.


----------



## mdotis (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Korey
2. 42
3. Computer Engineer
4. Fire wood, fishing, hunting, farming 
5. Mercedes 240d (I know it is not a truck but I can make my own fuel )
6. Two kids from first marriage 17 and 14, Two from second 5 and 3
7. MS290, John Deer 36le
8. Homemade outdoor forced air (kind of redneck but it heats the house)
9. Black lab Sully Good wood cutting buddy but Dad's Angus cows hate him with every fiber of their body.


----------



## loadthestove (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Tim

2.44

3 Owner Automotive electrical repair and starter & alternator rebuild shop

4 Hobbies include my Harley Ultra,a 364 v Ranger boat and a 32 ft Fifth wheel camper

5 06 F-350,,00 Ford F-150

6 Two kids from First marriage (widowed Eight years back) gaining two more with second marriage this fall

7 Saws in Sig

8 My dog is a 15 yr old eskimo named bear.


----------



## taylor6400 (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Dustin
2. 28
3. Global Sourcing Specialist
4. Hunting, ATV, outdoor work, Harley, camping
5. 01 Silverado Z71
6. Single
7. MS361, 018, old Power Mac
8. Hotblast 1557
9. Yellow Lab named Jager


----------



## cedarman (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Ross

2. 27

3. Teacher

4. anything outdoors. Hunting, atving, fishing, cutting firewood and drinkin beer

5. 99 GMC sierra 2wd. polaris 500 sportsman for all my 4x4 needs

6. married. to a hott blond (seriously). I get asked all the time how a shmuk like me picked her up. guess the world will never know? her names amanda. no kids yet.

7. husqvarna 455. used for my firewood mostly.

8. Homemade woodstove my late father made. made out of an old 175 gallon oil drum with a magicheat heat reclaimer (heats my uninsulated 40x40 pole barn nicely.) very centimental to me

9. chesapeake bay retriever named chessy. black lab named joe

this is probably the coolest site with the nicest people ive wrote too in a while. everybody seems like their hard working, down to earth people who love wood. just like me!


----------



## headleyj (Mar 10, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Got this idea from another site.
> 
> Thought it would be nice to introduce ourselves to the others on this site by giving a little info about ourselves.
> 
> ...



1. Josh
2. 31
3. Process Engineer
4. Outdoorsy stuff, hiking
5. 08 Tundra, 78 Ford
6. Wife and a 2.5 year old boy
7. 346xp and 372xpw
8. Shaver 165
9. One 10lb miniature Italian Greyhound (inhereted it when I married the wife)


----------



## gink595 (Mar 10, 2010)

1) Frank

2) 34

3) Structural Steel Draftsman

4) Saws, Milling, Welding/Fab, Motorcycles, Kids, Bobcats

5) Wife with 2 sons

6) 7900, 5100/ 880, 066, 024, 011/ Pioneer Super 620, P5000/ Hoffco 88/ (2) Mac 250's, Mini Mac

7) Indoor free standing wood stove

8) Disclamier: any animals I list are of the wifes!

-(2) Mini-Nubian Goats
-(50+) Chickens
-(4) Cats(barn)
-(1) Jack Russel

9) 97 F350 PSD, 01 773 Bobcat, 18' Gooseneck/ 04 F150


----------



## unclemoustache (Mar 10, 2010)

Josh.
39
Choir director and construction. (nice combo, eh?)
Music, firewood, family, tools, opera, literature. (Really!)
Ford F350 4wd, 4 door
Fantastic wife and seven kids (so far)
Saws are in the sig below
Lopi Leyden. I hate it.
2 cats. (Did I mention the seven kids?)


----------



## Rich Audiano (Mar 10, 2010)

1) Obvious
2)42
3)Dad/Retired
4) Degenerate Duck Hunter,Sitting on Deck of boat Drinking,Fishing
5)2009 Ford F-150 XTended 4x4,1968 Ford F-350 with dump box
6)Red headed monster of a wife for 20 years,two daughters 8 and 9,son 7
7)A butt load of saws
8)Couple years on a WoodMaster 4400
9)Happy Acres Cool Hand Luke, Call sign: Luke the Wonder Pooch Fetchin' Em' Up for Daddy Best black lab in the World,food stealingest,hand whoringest,table scrap loving BIG SWEETIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avalancher (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Ed
2. 43
3. Diesel Mechanic,Part time tree service
4. ATV's, woodworking
5. Dodge Dakota crew cab 4wd, 4wd Ford Bronco
6. One great wife, one 12yr old daughter who keeps me on my toes
7. In my signature,plus a few ones on the bench
8. Cast Iron jobbie with no name.Eats wood,but cranks out the heat
9. One black lab,the most loyal dog I have ever had


----------



## craddock (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Carl
2. 46
3. industrial maintenance manager
4.anything outdoors mainly whitetail hunting
5.07 2500 Ram Diesel soon to be replaced
6. wife of 20 years and 3 boys and two girls
7. 028, 031, 038 sthil
8. Hardy
9. Big fat doberman


----------



## smokinj (Mar 10, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets




1. Jay 2. 44 3. sales and marketing 4. saws 5. 91 s-10 6. 2 girls and a wife 7. 460/361 8. furnace heating air and water 9. one cat no time for dog yet....


----------



## Mike PA (Mar 10, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Got this idea from another site.
> 
> 1. First name
> 2. Age
> ...



1. Mike (surprised?)
2. 37
3. Geologist
4. Hunting, fishing, softball coach (see 6)
5. 88 F-150 4x4 (who knows for how much longer - 160,000 miles)
6. Wife, 2 girls
7. 038 mag/ 'kit 6401 (soon to be 7901, hopefully)
8. Old Baker Eagle stove (bought 11 years ago, well used then)
9. One cat (anyone want a cat?)


----------



## gruff4531 (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Greg
2. 30 
3. Land Surveyor
4. Woodworking, ATV, Hunting 
5. 2000 - 1500 GMC Sierra 4X4 bought new, now 262,000 miles
6. Wife of 2 years
7. in signature 
8. On gas because live in town
9. Flint, 9 year old


----------



## WVwoodsman (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Graham
2. 40
3. Information Technology (computers)
4. Guns, fishing, hunting, dirtbikes, quads and muscle cars 
5. 99' Toyota 4-runner
6. Married, one 5 year old daughter 
7. Poulan Pro, Mac 250 and various others needing rebuilt
8. Mahoning 300, 3rd winter heating with it
9. 1 dog and 2 cats


----------



## Baldman (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Bill
2. 41
3. Foundry
4. ATV's, Harley's, Bowling
5. '08 GMC 3500HD, Crew Cab, Long Bed
6. 3 boys - 21, 20, 1 - 
7. In signature
8. CB 6048
9. (oh I am going to win some friends here!) Pit & Rott - both 8 years old


----------



## stihlcrazy20 (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Josh
2. 21
3. Co-own construction company with my dad, and own j&b firewood, liscensed electrician
4. ATV, snowmobile, hunting, fishing, Guns, and chainsaws
5. My main everyday truck is the 97 ram 1500 but there are plenty more
6. Married with a 4 month old son (best wife ever. she dont complain about me and doesnt mind when i complain about her. plus lets me buy all the saws i can ever want and even use the kitchen table to work on em)
7. See sig
8. POS northern leader
9. pure bred white lab sassie, and a 3/4 black lab 1/4 golden retreiver daisy duke


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 10, 2010)

1. First name: Richard.
2. Age: 42
3. Occupation: Logging.
4. Hobbies: Bottle collecting; Pre-1900 hand made medicine bottles. Snowmobile club, hunting, guitar.
5. Truck: 2000 F550 XLT 4x4 dump & plow.
6. Family: 9 brothers & sisters, wife, daughter.
7. Saws: 372XP, 575XP.
8. Furnace/stove: Ashley 24".
9. Pets: Riley, Blue Merle Mini Aussie.
10. Guns: 1935 Winchester 1894 30.30.- Family heirloom.


----------



## PineFever (Mar 10, 2010)

Ed
53
Granite and Marble Installation Retired
Currently- Firewood Business
Prospecting,Hunting,Fishing,Diving,Climbing
96 Dodge V-10 club cab 4x4 96 Chevy Tahoe 4x4 200 Ford Explorer 4x4
Married, same woman 34 years, Two Daughters 33 and 23, 10 years and 1 day apart, one is married two children and one single.
Stihl 044, Stihl 051, Mac Eager beaver, Mac 3216, Mini Mac
Two Zero Clearance Fp"s and one Vogelzang Pot Belly.
3 Dogs- "Bitsy" (ankle biting chihuahua) female. "Lucky" (Heinz 57 Barkomatic) male. And my cutting Pardner "Duchess" 9 year old Female German Shepard,AKA The D Dog.

Be Safe Out and up There

Ed
:chainsawguy:


----------



## Tendencies (Mar 10, 2010)

Bill
51
Retired US Navy, Now Public Works Dept.
Hunting/fishing/guns
96 F250 4x4 Diesel
Divorced/Married again 2 boys 20/28
Husky 120 and 350
Dutchwest DX2500 and Fisher Papa Bear
Yellow Lab (TJ) 1 scroungy siamese cat.


----------



## 1foxracing (Mar 10, 2010)

1 Mark
2 42 
3 Parachute manufacturer 
4 Motorcycles currently own 11, High power rocketry, Snowboarding, Music
5 67 Ford F100
6 Married, 1 daughter 
7 Husqvarna-multiple
8 Gas furnace, fire pit in the back yard
9 Dogs Bouiver des Flandres (Astro) & Giant Schnauzer (Duke)


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Sometimes I forget... (look left)
2. 38
3. Metal Fabrication Supervisor/Lead/Setup/Operator as required
4. Hunting & Fishing, Breaking and Fixing old farm machinery
5. 88 Chev K1500
6. Single, still enjoying looking
7. Dolmar 7300 & 5100 for woodcutting, a bunch more for playing with
8. Old Woodchuck indoor wood furnace (For now)
9. Lab/Springer mix named Skittles, cat named PIA (short for Pain In Azz)


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 10, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets


1) Jim
2) 62
3) semi-retired sales mgr (air engineering co.)
4) Woodworking, golf,trap shooting,motorcycling,offshore fishing & cutting firewood
5)3/4 ton Suburban & 3/4 ton pickup
6) Going around again with second wife(22 years) two girls
7) poulan S25, poulan 525, poulan 306A, stihl 211, stihl 361 & looking 
8) heat pump and a big fireplace (about 3 cords/winter)
9) one great cat named MoJo (13 years)


----------



## freemind (Mar 10, 2010)

1 James
2 36
3 Steer Puncher (I raise steers for the butcher market)
4 Hunting, shooting, reloading, cutting firewood.
5 96 Dodge 1500 4x4 short box, 78 Cheby 1 ton dump truck, 81 GMC 3/4 (for sale)
6 Son (12) daughter (15) and a awesome wife
7 455 rancher, 142, and two crapsmans.
8 Hersey Warnoc add on wood furnace
9 A staffordshire terrier named Black Rose


----------



## Sparky8370 (Mar 10, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Got this idea from another site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's me


----------



## Blazin (Mar 10, 2010)

If I answer all these they'll find me.


----------



## hoosierwoody (Mar 10, 2010)

*WHo I Is*

Jason
33
Surface Manager at Coal Mine( I used to run my own logging company)
Bobcat t300 skidsteer Bobcat 337 mini excavator which my neighbors help keep busy and also anything diesel.
2004 GMC 2500HD Diesel and a 1999 Jeep for fun and backup for my truck which seems to need injectors every 60000
Married with daughter and two boys
MS 660
Northstar gasification insert
Jasper a mountain Kur

My favorite saying--I have done so much, with so little, for so long, that I am now qualified to do anything, with nothing.


----------



## yooper (Mar 10, 2010)

1. First name- Denny
2. Age- 39
3. Occupation- Tree Service Owner
4. Hobbies- Hunting(any thing) Camping,Vegetable Gardening, communicating with gerbils
5. Truck- 1 Chevy, 1 GMC
6. Family-1 wife(37) 1 boy(14) 1 boy(11)
7. Saws- a few
8. Furnace/stove N/A
9. Pets 1 wiener dog(2.5)


----------



## angelo c (Mar 10, 2010)

Angelo
45
assistant to Obama ( unemployed - fmr Banker)
wood working- airplanes- guns 
04.5 Dodge Cummins Dually ( apparently you other guys never drove one before ? Ford or Chevy are you kidding
Wife- three kids- dog
fireplace- masonary
MS 250, 028, 028, 026, 440, 385xp, 395 xp, and the mutha of all saws -HD 6401 wBB kit, oh and a echo pos top handle thingee


----------



## Sparky8370 (Mar 10, 2010)

angelo c said:


> 04.5 Dodge Cummins Dually ( apparently you other guys never drove one before ? Ford or Chevy are you kidding



Nah! There's a reason I don't poop either, but trying it won't make it any better.:jawdrop:LOL


----------



## double E (Mar 10, 2010)

Ed
34
hvac
fishing, hunting,
2009 f150 4x4 crew
married 8 years in may, and one 7 year old boy Ed 
142 husq (looking into 346)
just got a Englander add on wood furnace not even hooked up yet.
2 dogs, cat, and 8 chickens


----------



## time warp (Mar 10, 2010)

Mark
51
flooring installer (33-yrs.)
MOPARS,firewood
'82 1-ton dump,'98 e450 box van
wife Kathy the love of my life-3 boys 32,26,22
025,029,& ms390
750 Taylor owb in my 2nd. yr
4 olde english bulldogges. my wife breeds them


----------



## rmount (Mar 10, 2010)

Richard
58
Retired - formerly research technologist; auditory function & neurophysiology
Outdoor stuff
Chev Colorado
Wife, 4 girls, 7 grandkids
Stihl 260, 660, Husky 345
Pacific Energy Alderlea
17 yr old Maltese (wife's)


----------



## pickwood (Mar 10, 2010)

Ben
50
Construction/Maintenance
Firewood cutting, Woodworking, Target shooting
Toyota Tundra 02w/ added heavy duty springs( Best truck I ever owned)
Wife
Husky L77(5), 359
Bat Cave wood stove(Made locally) and F/P
2 Labs- Max/Madison


----------



## JeffHK454 (Mar 10, 2010)

1. First name..Jeff
2. Age..41
3. Occupation..Tool&Die maker
4. Hobbies.. 2-stroke ATV's & rockcrawlers
5. Truck..84 Chevy dump & 00 PSDF350
6. Family wife/couple boys
7. Saws..026Pro..MS440..066
8. Furnace/stove..old Buck insert & USSC 1600M
9. Pets. English Mastiff & Cane Corso


----------



## logging22 (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Les
2. 40
3. Logger
4. Saws
5. 97 Nissan
6. Wife of 10 years, too many kids to list.
7. See sig.
8. Gas burner, dont want to cut wood.
9. 1 small, 1 large.


----------



## England14 (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Johnny
2. 55
3. Retired Auto Electric Tech
4. Wood working, fire wood, honey-dos
5. 04 Chevy
6. Two girls from first marriage hardly ever here from them, Second wife 
for 12+ years
7. One little Craftsman want-a-be saw, I need a bigger one
8. No name stove in basement beats paying the electric bill
9. Mix breed Butterscotch and a white stray cat named Cotton that showed up sever years ago and never left.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Mar 10, 2010)

Aaron
43 going on 22
Former Electronics Engineer. Currently - jack of many trades and PT mechanic
Family, gear head, firewood, keeping the ex unhinged
97 F-150 super cab, 89 SuperDuty, 87 E150 Touring Van, 81 E100 Panel van
1 derainged ex-wife, 3 children, G-21, B-15, B-13 and possibly a few more, yet to be named, 1 grandson-4 .
Homelite Super 2 for the car, Patriot 1900 (for the boys' car), P2250 backup, P2450 (for the '81), P2550 (in WT trim, for the '97), PP260 (15 year old boy's), PP4620 (13 year old boy's), PP295, P3000, PP305, Stihl 032AV, PP335, Pro Mac 4600 w/55cc jug, Homelite SXL-AO
box stove BXE-26 for 1200 sq ft, ( working on a down draft replacement )
1 collie, 1 Long haired Chihuahua, 1 pregnant Airdale mix, 1 box turtle, 1 Peking Duck and 2 turkey chicks.


----------



## Orion2 (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Rick
2. 49
3. Clinical Services Manager
4. archery, bowhunting, cutting wood
5. Dodge 1500 4x4 
6. wife , twins sons five years old
7. MS 390
8. Woodmaster 4400
9. 1 dog katie


----------



## bore_pig (Mar 10, 2010)

Dustin
30
Electrician(formerly construction, now maintenance at power plant)
Firewood, ATV, Fishing
1995 K2500, 2003 Trailblazer, 2004 Mountaineer
Wife and 2.5 y/o daughter
In sig
In sig
10 y/o chocolate lab and 5 y/o black lab/ golden retriever mix


----------



## Jon E (Mar 10, 2010)

1. !
2. 39
3. Civil Engineer/Land Surveyor
4. Woodworking, Scoutmaster, Rotarian, rugby player, maple syrup, collecting firewood, old movies, cooking, raising kids, gardening, walking around in the woods, John Deere tractors, sawmills, shooting pool, shooting guns, some other stuff too, I guess.
5. 2004 Dodge 1500 Quad Cab Hemi short box, lifted, 35’s, other mods.
6. Married, 5 kids, ages 18, 15, 13, 5 and 3
7. Stihl MS361, for now
8. Central Boiler 5648
9. The Insanity Cat, aka Phuzi (fuzzy) allows us to live with her.


----------



## dblcrl (Mar 10, 2010)

Here we go....

Tom

60yrs old

Retired LEO (retired in 2003)

Hunting (gun and archery) Fishing and Boating on the Mississippi

2004 Dodge Ram Quad diesel 2500

Married (2nd) for 11 years in May. Two boys age 32 and 31 and a stepson 26 and step daughter 27.

A Husky 372 and Stihl 026

We have a Lopi free standing wood burner in the lower level of the house and it does a great job. Haven't had to put in LP for 2 years.

Max, our 7 year old Springer who loves to hunt ducks, grouse and pheasants and keeps the area free of squirrels, gophers and cats. He's never caught any of the last three, but he loves trying.


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 11, 2010)

1. Gregg
2. 56
3. tired, and retired farmer
4. most anything outdoor related, havn't found a cheap one yet.
5. 1997 Ford Ranger 4x4
6. single, (whew!) came close once, seen the light. 2 bros, 2 sisters.
7. bunch of Poulans & a Husky
8. old Glenwood Stove Co. furnace
9. used to have yellow lab, named Max, passed in 97, now just a bunch of barn cats, but no mice! 


Gregg,


----------



## Mud23609 (Mar 11, 2010)

1. Scott
2. Turned 28 today
3. Inspector for about nine more days, moving to heat treat operator next week. Also own and operate a small farm, and sell a bit of wood.
4. Hunting (anything I can), fishing, guns, wheelers, sleds, and motorcycles.
5. 2006 Tacoma double cab trd sport 4x4, 1991 F-250 ECLB 4x4 diesel, and a 1990 F-350 diesel crew cab dump truck.
6. Just me
7. see sig
8. Clayton 1600 g
9. Two 1.5 year old Shepherd mixes, Buddy and Bocephus


----------



## jjett84724 (Mar 11, 2010)

1. Jesse
2. 36
3. LEO
4. Bowhunting, teaching the kids to hunt, fishing, cutting firewood
5. 2005 F-250 4 door, 1970 F-150 Ranger
6. Married to a wonderful woman who lets me work graveyard. 5 kids 17, 14, 13, 11, 3
7. Husky 372xp, Stihl 290, Craftsman (for the wonderful wife)
8. Old wood stove, not sure of the brand. We heat exclusively with firewood.
9. Big mama (pig) and about 20 chickens. No dog, because he wouldn't stop eating the chickens.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Mar 11, 2010)

:monkey: After all that reading I can't remember the question


----------



## htpd43 (Mar 11, 2010)

1. Lou
2. 30
3. LEO 
4. Biking, 4 wheeling, wood working, paintballl, sports, video games and a bunch of other out door stuff
5. 1992 Chevy Silverado 1500
6. Amazing wife and 2 wonderful kids (2 & 4 y/o)
7. See signature + an 066mag that needs work
8. Apache Stove
9. Boxer/Pitbull mix - Lola


----------



## CrappieKeith (Mar 11, 2010)

1.Keith aka CrappieKeith
2. 48
3. Day job..Yukon Sales and Service plus some marketing and what ever hat the boss says for me to wear....nights and weekends...fishing guide and jig tyer plus fishing forum owner operator as well as pro staffer for several fishing related companies
4. Fishing,Hunting,lure making,bowling,darts,dog lover.
5. looking for a good one yet
6. divorced..2 grown kid of 19 & 22
7. A cheap poulan, my wood guy has a full range of Stihls
8. Yukon Big Jack 90 on it's 14th heating season...what a trusted friend
9. Buck Henry Bullseye son of Rocky Mountain Bullseye..the best Lab I've ever hunted with.I just have to show him.....
He's the black one.


----------



## boostnut (Mar 11, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> 1. Aaron
> 2. 33
> 3. Estimator - steel fabrication & tube bending business
> 4. Fishing, home improvement projects, cutting firewood, fishing, & fishing
> ...


..


----------



## iowa (Mar 11, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Got this idea from another site.
> 
> Thought it would be nice to introduce ourselves to the others on this site by giving a little info about ourselves.
> 
> ...



1. Brent
2. 30
3. Tool and Die Maker
4. Flying RC airplanes, CAD, Landscaping-Trees
5. 03' F150 ext cab 4x4 FX4
6. Wife-married 8yrs, 3 kids. Daughter 9, son 6, son 2.
7. Look below
8. Look below
9. Boxer 7yrs old named Willis


----------



## Truck4 (Mar 11, 2010)

1. Roy
2. 40
3. Firefighter / Driver
4. Hunting, shooting, reloading, side firewood business
5. 96 F250 C.C. PSD (not stock by a long shot)
6. Wife of 12 yrs boy 8, girl 4
7. Stihls, 290 with 18&20" bar, 250c with 16&18" bar
8. Regency wood stove
9. 1 Blue healer, 1 PINA cat, 6 horses (3 r mine the wife and each kid has 1)


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 11, 2010)

1. Drew

2. 21

3. Cabinetmaker for fathers business, Senior engineering student, Running my own small construction co

4. Building, hunting/fishing, jeeps, snowmobiling, cutting wood...the usual stuff

5. GMC 2500HD 8.1

6. Father: Cabinetmaker, Mother: 1st Grade Teacher, Sister (22): Child development

7. Stihl 460, Stihl 210

8. PROPANE

9. Golden retriever ("Muddy", 9 years) 3 Cats, looking into another dog in the next year


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 11, 2010)

1. Mike

2. 55

3. Chief engineer for 2 office buildings, primary skills plbg.,HVAC, electrical

4. Woodworking/ham radio/antique cars/gardening/beer drinkin'

5. 89 F-150, 81 GMC K-1500, 66 Jeep Comanche J-3000 w/Western power angle snowplow

6. 2 daughters, 3rd wife

7. Listed in sig, tho incomplete.

8. CB5036 OWB, Lowe's smallish woodstove in living room

9. Two pugs, and other visitors.


----------



## Cambium (Mar 11, 2010)

1. Ralph
2. I say 27
3. Electrician
4. Splitting Wood, Hockey, Walking, Veggie Garden, Juitsu
5. What Truck?
6. What Family?
7. 18" Poulin Pro 4218. Troy Bilt 27Ton Log Splitter. 
8. Vermont Castings Wood Stove fits up to 16" Logs. Need Bigger!!
9. Dog


----------



## coppersnowblue (Mar 11, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Got this idea from another site.
> 
> Thought it would be nice to introduce ourselves to the others on this site by giving a little info about ourselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## slipknot91 (Mar 11, 2010)

Sonny

33

Industrial Maintenance Supervisor

Mustangs, Drag Racing, Playing Guitar

2002 F-150 FX4

Wife Pam, Girl Hannah 7, Boy Cody 4

Lombard Comango, Husky 455, Poulan Pro 4218

Clayton 1600, Fisher Papa Bear

No pets.


----------



## coyotencuttin (Mar 11, 2010)

harold
42
hva/c r mechanic (22 years)
hunting (coyotes,deer) weekend farming,fishing, deep frying turkeys(mmmm)
94 chevrolet 4x4
married 2nd time 
jonsered 2171,stihl 025,poulan wood shark (still can't sharpen them very well)
add on wood furnace at the farm
1 cat


----------



## cableguy256 (Mar 11, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> 1. First name
> 2. Age
> 3. Occupation
> 4. Hobbies
> ...



1. Mike
2. 28
3. Lineman for local cable company
4. Fishing, atv's, playing guitar, vol. firefighter/emt
5. '00 Dodge dakota 4x4, '99 jeep cherokee sport 4x4
6. Married almost 7yrs, two boys one turned 4 in feb. and the other 8 this july.
7. see sig
8. US Stove hotblast 1557M
9. Two dogs. Geo 7yr old terrier mix (mutt), and Blondie (wife named her) 1yr old yellow lab.


----------



## jcappe (Mar 11, 2010)

1. Jeremy
2. 30
3.Sales
4.Bowhunting,Camping,Coonhunting,Boating,Bird hunting, Kind of like cutting firewood too 
5.2001 F150, 94 F150
6.Wife of 7 yrs and 1 boy (4) daughter (10mo.)
7.I use MS290 and MS211. See sig for rest.
8.WoodMaster 4400
9.2 English Pointers,1 German Shorthair,1 Walker Coonhound, 1 Worthless lab (seriously I have pieces of wood in my wood pile smarter than him) He is a nice dog though.


----------



## foursaps (Mar 11, 2010)

1. phil
2. 27
3. carpenter
4. hunting, fishing, auto restoration, ATVing, camping
5. 01 chevy 1500 4x4 , 1982 chevy k-10
6. single, 1 dog
7. in sig
8. defiant wood stove
9. 2.5 yr old black lab, hunting partner, best friend, loyal companion.


----------



## flewism (Mar 11, 2010)

1. Fred
2. 50, later this year
3. foreman tool & die, prototype sheet metal 
4. fishing mostly walleye, hunting, camping, coaching youth baseball, BBQ/smoking, 
5. no truck, two SUV's and a trailer
6. Married 22 years, daughter sophomore in collage, son junior in high school
7. 359, echo 440, 032av project saw
8. Napoleon 1401
9. 2 dogs, 5 cats,


----------



## jhoff310 (Mar 12, 2010)

1. First name-------Jeff
2. Age-----32
3. Occupation-----County and I have my own hauling/scrapping business
4. Hobbies ----fishing, gardening,canoeing/kayaking, cutting and splitting wood....been a hobby for 20+ years, model trains
5. Truck----99 F150 ext.cab and a 90 toyota--my beater
6. Family----a wonderful wife a a super 14 yr old son
7. Saws---echo cs-310 with access to dads vintage stihl
8. Furnace/stove---old cast iron potbelly in the garage/shop...looking for one for the house
9. Pets---lab/chow mix Harley The best dog anybody could ask for
Beagle Shepard mix --Java,
calico cat--chessie, named after the chessie system railroad
Red lored amazon parrot


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Mar 12, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Thought it would be nice to introduce ourselves to the others on this site by giving a little info about ourselves.
> 
> 1. First name
> 2. Age
> ...


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 13, 2010)

HitchC&L said:


> 1. Drew
> 
> 2. 21
> 
> ...



Does that mean your sister is pregnant?


----------



## 1999HarleyRN (Mar 13, 2010)

1. Peter

2. 43 in a couple of weeks

3. ER/ICU Nurse

4. Harley, hunting, camping, gardening, being in the woods

5. 2007 GMC Sierra 4x4

6. A fantastic wife, 1 step-son (wood cutting partner), 2 step-daughters, 4 grand kids

7. In sig

8. Avalon Pendleton on the 1st floor and Energy King furnace in the basement

9. 11 horses, 8 dogs, 4 cats, 12 chickens, 1 rooster, 4 geese, 4 ducks


----------



## Ske-bum (Mar 13, 2010)

Darren

45

Business jet captain

Winter; Skiing, snowmobiling. Summer; Water skiing, mountain biking, and wood gathering. All year; Keeping up with the family

2008 Crew Cab F250

1 wife and a little girl age 4

Husky 372 and 455 

Pacific Energy insert

1 yellow lab 5 yrs old. The best dog ever.


----------



## bigsilver (Mar 13, 2010)

windwalker7 said:


> got this idea from another site.
> 
> Thought it would be nice to introduce ourselves to the others on this site by giving a little info about ourselves.
> 
> ...



1. Travis

2. 32

3. Health Physics Manager

4. Hunting, fishing, and camping

5. 07 F-250 PSD 4x4, 98 Z71, 84 CJ-7 (ongoing project), 77 land rover (project), and 55 chevy long bed (project); Tractors Massey Ferguson TO-30, 135 and a John Deere Model G with saw mill (Project)

6. Wife of 10 years this year, 2 boys one 6 and the other 2

7. Stihl MS660, 390, 021. Husky 350. And too many project saws to list

8. Do not have one yet. (I know that's sad)

9. A 9 year old chocolate lab. 

It is nice to meet all of you!


----------



## R W Ohio (Mar 13, 2010)

1 Ron

2 67

3 Retired from plant maintenance at a precast concrete plant

4 4 wheeling back roads of Stark,Holmes,Wayne and Coshocton Counties.

5 1994 Chevy 1500

6 Wife, 6 kids 2 boys 4 girls and 9 grandchildren 

7 2 Stihl

8 Hawken Energy GH1000 four years old

9 None


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Mar 13, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1.Steve

2.31

3.journeyman plumber

4.anything with a motor, guns, fishing, old tractors, tinkering with old outdoor power equipment

5.just sold my '94 GMC and looking for a Cummins powered dodge

6. wife of 8 years, 6yo boy and a second child any day now

7. Jred CS2171 and Stihl 021

8. Englander 24-ACD to be replaced with a Quadrafire 3100 Millenium when I can pick it up at my Mom's place. 

9. Golden Retriever "Dixie" that is almost 4yo.


----------



## muncybob (Mar 13, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1.Bob....go figure!
2. 54 any day now
3. whatever the Commonwealth of PA wants me to do!..currently a trainer
4. most anything outdoors
5. 86 F 250...1 ton chassis, bored out, etc
6. married 33 yrs, daughter 28 
7. Poulan Pro...looking to upgrade this summer
8. Wood Gun E-100 SS oil/wood boiler
9. 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 horses..aquarium full of fishies


----------



## colin.p (Mar 13, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1. Colin
2. Too bloody old (at least that's the way I feel most days)
3. Meat Cutter for 36 years, except for a brief "holiday" doing tech support for TWC Business Class internet for 4 years.
4. keeping warm (I live in the great white north, too poor to move to the Bahamas).
5. Ford Windstar 
6. married with 3 grown rugrats, 30, 28 and 17 years old.
7. Poulan Pro :censoredha) 4218. Depending on how much I get back from income tax, either a Husqvarna or a Dolmar, maybe a Stihl, just need it to cut most of my boughten wood in half, because no one cuts 16 inch wood in eastern Ontario, (must have really big stoves). I need a better quality saw that I can get more than two years out of (thanks to a two year old Craftsman 46cc 18 inch bar saw that now has no compression)
8. I need 16 inch wood because I heat with a Jotul F3CB, a real bugger to get an 18 inch stick in.
9. A crazy Beagle named Bloo.

Colin


----------



## archer39 (Mar 13, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove

1. Zack
2. 22
3. Glass glazer, part time landscaping. part time student seeking an ist degree, I don't know why any more. 
4. My truck, firewood and lawn tractors.
5. 93 dodge 250 4x4. Lots of work done to it. 502 hp 1000ft lbs tq.
6. Married. Waiting on kids for a little.
7. Husky 372xpw
8. Englander 30 ncl
9. 3 year old boxer and 6 month old English bull dog.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 13, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Got this idea from another site.
> 
> Thought it would be nice to introduce ourselves to the others on this site by giving a little info about ourselves.
> 
> ...



1.Steve

2.40

3.Tree climber,Mechanic,Welder

4.Motorcycles,offroading,shooting,hunting,fishing,camping

5.97 T100,88 4Runner,85 Toy PU,86 ChevyC30

6.GF of 6 years,ex is still one of my best friends,no kids

7.ms192t and 200t,372 x3 ,357xp,346xp,262xp,359,55 Rancher

8.Pacific Energy Summit insert,Fisher Grandma Bear in the garage

9.Black Lab and Keeshond mix ,1 black cat


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 13, 2010)

1. Randy
2. 49
3. PHD (Player Hat'in Degree)
4. Marine Aquaria (Salt water fish)
5. '99 Chevy Tahoe
6. Wife and three kids
7. Echo CS 370 and looking for an additional bigger saw
8. Jotul F500 Oslo
9. Two yellow labs


----------



## stihlcountry (Mar 13, 2010)

1. Denny
2. 56
3. Retired Forestry Business ( Which my sons now operate )
4. Ham Radio Operator
5. 02 Chevy 4X4 Ext. Cab - 06 Ford F450 4X4 10 ft Flat Bed Dump
6.Married 38 yrs. 4 Kids, 5 grand kids
7. Saws in sig.( The ones I like to use the most) Sons have all the big ones.
8. 1 cat,, 1 Choc. Lab named Kujo
9. Buck Stove FS21 ,,, Fisher Baby Bear in the Shop


----------



## modn (Mar 14, 2010)

1. Walt
2. 41
3. General Manager (Building Material Distribution)
4. Cutting wood, golf, video games, working with the tractor
5. 1996 F-250 off road 4wd 4door Diesel
6. Wife (9years) 2 kids 8 & 6 girl & boy
7. Makita DCS6401 20" & Stihl 026 16"
8. Cozeburn 250 OWB & Majestic Fireplace
9. A Cat


----------



## g&L (Mar 15, 2010)

1 Ben
2 28
3 Machinist
4 Anything to do w burning or cutting wood
5 Dodge Ram Big Horn
6 A great wife
7 Stihl 660 310 192t 
8 Napoleon cast iron 
9 weimaraner


----------



## ryan_marine (Mar 15, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Got this idea from another site.
> 
> Thought it would be nice to introduce ourselves to the others on this site by giving a little info about ourselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## nhlogga (Mar 21, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Got this idea from another site.
> 
> Thought it would be nice to introduce ourselves to the others on this site by giving a little info about ourselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## bsearcey (Mar 22, 2010)

1. Brandon
2. 32
3. Environmental Consultant
4. Anything related to the outdoors
5. still trying to find one cheap
6. Beautiful wife, 4 yo girl, 1.5 yo son
7. Poulan 3314, 4620
8. 1983 FA 224 CCL
9. Chocolate Lab


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (Mar 22, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Got this idea from another site.
> 
> Thought it would be nice to introduce ourselves to the others on this site by giving a little info about ourselves.
> 
> ...



1. Tony
2. 38 (Jeeze.. what happened to the last 8 years?)
3. Field Clinical Engineer (got a problem with your heart? I can help fix it)
4. Hunting, Fishing (both hard water & open), Civilization IV, putzing around the garage
5. Either my Dad's Escalade EXT (I know... embarrasing but it hauls...) or my FIL's 1985 1-ton chevy.
6. Married (holy cow 10 years- where did the time go?), 3yo Daughter, 1yo son.
7. see sig
8. Hearthstone Clydesdale & a Menard's throwaway
9. A whiny cat - anyone want a cat? you don't need to feed him as he'll eat all of your plants... and then throw up somewhere un-fun.


----------



## Limestone (Mar 22, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets


Jay

37

Own a construction company

Ice hockey, hunting, fishing, restoring older cars and trucks

2000 F-350 diesel, auto, dump, 42k on it only, 1997 Ford E-350 van, 1978 GMC K-15 Being built now as a dedicated trail truck, 2010 Sure Trac 16' Dump trailer

Single never married but close once but thats a whole other story lol

Stihl MS 270

Buying one this year 2010 a free standing stove

Boomer my Chocolate English Lab


----------



## xrayman (Mar 23, 2010)

1. Matt
2. 34
3. xray technologist, work part time in a welding shop too
4. Raising boer goats, chickens, waterfowl and deer hunting
5. 2002 chevy 2500 hd
6. wife mindy, kids kendra, bryce, kansas, kenzie, and bryleigh
7. Ms 390 25", husq 340e
8. CB 4030
9. Speeco 28ton
10. 13 goats, 4 dogs, a bunch of cats and 12 laying hens

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## manonaputer (Mar 23, 2010)

1. First name john
2. Age 42
3. Occupation teamster/65 ton euclid operator
4. Hobbies target shooting, motorcycling, atving,hiking
5. Truck 2001 chevy silverado 2500hd 
6. Family im single
7. Saws old husqvarna 51 16 inch bar....never fails me
8. Furnace/stove old probably 35 yrs timberline woodstove...
9. Pets 100% redbone coonhound named trouble


----------



## little possum (Mar 23, 2010)

1. Zachary
2. 20
3. I work in a restaraunt, and in the woods(I dont get paid)
4. Hunting, fishing, sawing. 
5. 98 Dodge 2500 gasser that was grossin close to 20K pounds pullin our tractor :jawdrop: 76 K10 bonanza, 65 c-10 project
6. N/A. 
7. See the sig, and a few others in the shop
8. Small wood heater in the shop
9. 5 Labs, 1 rat terrier, and maybe 2 more labs on the way


Some very interesting people on here


----------



## Manatarms (Mar 23, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1. Mark
2. 35
3. Occupational Medical Consulting, small-time firewood
4. Firewood, Tractors, ATVs, Guns, Politics, video games (COD MW2), Computers, just about anything else.
5. Ford F-150 
6. Wife - Tammy
7. Makita 6401 with OEM 79cc Upgrade, Dolmar 5100s, Sthil 441
8. Blaze King - King Parlor
9. 3 dogs - Catahoula Bulldog, mutt and Pit bull mix, python (don't ask), and usually a random foster dog from the local rescue.


----------



## sawjo (Mar 23, 2010)

Manatarms said:


> 1. First name
> 2. Age
> 3. Occupation
> 4. Hobbies
> ...


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 23, 2010)

1. First name -Janimay
2. Age-49
3. Occupation- Head Custodian at an Elementary school
4. Hobbies - wood working, fishing, hiking, gardening, cutting wood, wood burning, painting, spending time with family.
5. Truck-Ford F250 4x4
6. Family-husband,love of my life, 3 kids of my mine( 2 girls, 29, and 15 one son 25), one son in law, one daughter in law and one beautiful Grandson, two step kids ( son 23, daughter 19)
7. Saws Stihl pro 260
8. Furnace/stove-wood don't know the model but it heats real good!
9. Pets- three cats and a daughters cat so four all together.


----------



## Dale (Mar 23, 2010)

> red headed monster of a wife for 20 years



aaaaaahahahahaha !!!


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 23, 2010)

1)Mike

2)42

3)Maintenace dude at a machine shop

4)tinkering/building stuff-beer tasting :monkey:

5)2001 Ram 2500 fir by fir

6)married to my best friend 21 years this May,1 female brat 15yrs old and 1 male 12.

7)Stihl ms-310/18"
Echo cs-8000/24"
craftsman POS/18"

8)5th season with a Global Hydronics GH-1000

9)Kids have a old cat named Goliath,I call him dumbhead.


----------



## polkat (Mar 23, 2010)

eric

34

construction/ purchase agent

fish, hunt, firewood- scrounging, playing with kids

2000 ford ranger 4X4

married 9 years= 4 children son 5 twin girls 3 and 8 mo girl 

saws, j-rd 2045, o26,ms260, 6400, another 6400, 066, huskey 141

heatmor ss200 wife talked me into it and love it and her for it 

dog= oscar, rabbit= carrot, 5 fish son named them


----------



## tnxm (Mar 23, 2010)

1. First name Dave- But go by Daver
2. Age- 23
3. Occupation-Full time student Graduating may 9th hopefully police academy soon after
4. Hobbies- My Corvette,paintball,hunting,fishing, outdoors generally 
5. Truck-2004 Nissan frontier crew cab 6ft bed 
6. Family- Mom, Dad, sister, haha still kinda young
7. Saws- Poulan pr, 455 rancher, and soon an 066
8. Furnace/stove- Kodiak Cast insert
9. Pets-Golden Retriever willy 1 year old


----------



## linebergert (Mar 24, 2010)

1. Travis

2. 37

3. Mechanic/welder

4. Hunting fishing atving cutting wood

5. 77 ford p/u, 85 ford p/u, 95 ford p.o.s. 4x4 ,06 tundra, 05 sterling acterra with crane 

6. wife 2 step kids boy 15 girl 11

7. 455 rancher, 305 echo, mac 10-10, 22 ton splitter

8.napolean free standing

9. 2 cats 1 lab


----------



## husqvarnaX (Mar 30, 2010)

1. First name Jake
2. Age- 18
3. Occupation-Part time student Machinist and Carpenter
4. Hobbies- My truck,dirtbiking,hunting,fishing, outdoors generally 
5. Truck-1995 DODGE CUMMINS 12 VALVE 5 SPEED REG CAB LONG BED
6. Family- Mom, Dad, sister,
7. Saws- 372xp 32" and 26" bar, 455 rancher 20" bar, and soon an 200t
8. Furnace/stove- Mt Saint Helens
9. Pets-Couple of cats


----------



## Split this! (Mar 30, 2010)

1- Pete
2- 52
3- Fire Mechanic
4- Hunting, Camping,Hiking, Biking
5- Wife of 24 years, daughter 20, son 18
6- 97 Toyota T-100 4WD ext cab
7- Husky 455
8- Century/Hearth main, Morso 1972 Squirrel stove Den, 5 cords per year
9- 2 cats Cudman and Charles, meow, 13 year old yellow lab passed


----------



## Laird (Mar 31, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1. Laird
2. 50 
3. Chief Probation Officer - 20 years
4. Anything outdoors
5. Jeep Wrangler
6. Married 19 years 3 kids 1 still in school
7. Nothing to brag about, all in Sig
8. Hawken HE-1100. 
9. 3 horses - Arab, Quarter & Halflinger, 2 pygmy goats, 5 dogs - Rott, German Shepard, Lab, Schnauzer, & Chihuahua


----------



## mikes mold (Mar 31, 2010)

1. Mike
2. 64
3. Build injection molds, toolmaker, my own shop.(X horseshoer 20 yrs)
4. still have 2 dirtbikes 250 &450crf. fishing, motorcycling
5. 2000 ford diesel 7.3
6. two marriages, 5 boys all gone, 4 grand
7. jonsered 625 echo cs 306 craftmans 2.8 
8. daka 521
9. sam 3yr old golden


----------



## injun joe (Apr 1, 2010)

1.Joseph
2.19 long years
3.construction worker for now goin to school and have a small firewood operation
4.collect chainsws,fitching, whatever else is fun also part of the volunteer fire department cutting wood
5.1977 f-250 ranger my primary truck 1995 f-350 with a 460 
6.yeah i have a few
7. stihls,macs,homelites,huskys,pioneers,poulans and a few craftsmans
8.would stove
9. an australian mix named dutchess or however you spell it


----------



## numnuts (Apr 1, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

Paul
45
Engineer(or so they say) / professional beer drinker
BBQ'ing, boating, skiing(water and snow), tinkering on cars, camping, aggravating the kids
'65 F-250(wood hauler) '02 Excursion V10 (kid hauler)
wife, 2 girls 8 & 10
MS250, Pro Mac610
Country Flame insert
Yellow Lab "Buddy" 11y/o, "Tex" the cat - worthless

Pretty surprised(?) how many folks actually heat with wood.


----------



## little possum (Apr 1, 2010)

numnuts said:


> Pretty surprised(?) how many folks actually heat with wood.



Well we heat our shop  It keeps the saws warm


----------



## numnuts (Apr 1, 2010)

little possum said:


> Well we heat our shop  It keeps the saws warm



It's good to have your priorities straight!


----------



## Wolfcsm (Apr 1, 2010)

1. Hal
2. 55
3. Logistics Management Specialist, US Army Civilian
4. Saws, running, books
5. 2008 Dodge 2500 4X4 Diesel
6. Wife, Debbie; married 31 years, two sons, David 30, Jon 27, two Grandsons, David Jr 5, Dillon, 3
7. Stihl, MS 880, 066, 310: Husky 455, 345
8. Fireplace
9. 4 dogs ( our children now): Max a Husky mix, dropped off near here and has stayed; Daisey, Begeal, shelter dog from FT Hood; Sasha, all dog, Wal Mart dog; Gus, Lab,Ridgeback, Mastif - the 80 lb puppy of the family


----------



## Kensterfly (Apr 2, 2010)

1. Ken
2. 57
3. Tour Director. Retired airlines. Former High School teacher
4. traveling, reading, playing with 1952 Ford 8N tractor, fire wooding
5. 97 F150
6. Married almost 36 years. One married son with two daughters. Another
single son
7. Been using a 32cc Craftsman for a few years. Just bought a new Stihl
MS390 with muffler mod. Man, what a difference!!
8. Vermont Casting Vigilant II provides 98% of the heat for our 4000 sf house
9. Two Beagles


----------



## chipshopper (Apr 4, 2010)

Paul
56
Retired ex. construction worker / welder / tower crane operator 
fishing 
Old 1966 Ford 3000 tractor
Married since 1975
Reny woodstove
Jack Russel verminator


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 4, 2010)

1. First name: Steve
2. Age: 48
3. Occupation: Photographer, lake trout/pike guide, handyman/tree service. That's right now, anyway. Spent 15 years in newspapers as a reporter, editor, photographer and page designer. Worked in a gold mine in Colorado, drove Taxi, canvassed neighborhoods on environmental issues around Minneapolis and Duluth, Minn., wrote and published a book. It's been a long and somewhat goofy working career. 
4. Hobbies: I've turned my hobbies into my three ways to make my current living. Add hunting to the list. 
5. Truck: 1985 Chevy Silverado 4x4, 60,000 on rebuilt 305 and tranny, new rubber, new 4x4.
6. Family: Spouse Lisa. My son, Ian (graduating law school this summer). My daughters, Tess and Heather (Heather's making me a grandpa in about a month, and Tess badly WANTS to). Lisa's daughters Jen and Jaime.
7. Saws: In my sig!
8. Furnace/stove: An old unnamed wood furnace with its own fan/thermostat and ductwork routed into the plenum of our propane furnace. Takes a lot of 22-inch wood to fill. 
9. Pets: Dog Maggie (looks just like "Honey, I shrunk the golden retriever.") Wife's Siamese cats Solomon and Shamar.


----------



## lapointe (May 17, 2010)

1. First name: Kyle
2. Age: 24
3. Occupation: An under paid, overworked, burnt out Critical Care Paramedic (although would like to get into forestry, away from people, I can't stand them, really, more of a dog person.) Timber framing/construction on the side.
4. Hobbies: Well, chainsaws (obviously) anything outdoors, back packing, rock climbing, x-country skiing, Traditional Timber frames! staying in the woods with my great dane, mostly to avoid people, especially flatlanders... farming, beer and really good food, from said farm.
5. Dodge ram 1500 Quad cab, yes, it has a hemi. Would really like a 1 ton diesel, someday.
6. Family: Wife (also a paramedic, RN and former narcotics officer/sniper) she's pretty awesome, and our two kids., thing one and thing two.
7. Saws: Husky 346xpne and MS 460.
8. House/heating: I live off the grid, in a passive solar designed post and beam house built by my neighbor, other then that it's primarily heated by two wood stoves, a fisher in the basement and a wood cook stove on the main floor.
9. Pet: My 10 month old, 130lb great dane named Lynus, yes he'll get bigger.


----------



## DJ4wd (May 17, 2010)

1. First name DJ
2. Age 35
3. Occupation Full time student
4. Hobbies Hunting, fishing, CAD
5. Truck 95 & 89 F150
6. Family Wife & 3 kids
7. Saws See sig. line
8. Furnace/stove 80s Sears coal/wood, Looks like a Wonder Coal
9. Pets 120lb White Shepherd, 1 cat an 26 chickens


----------



## deeker (May 17, 2010)

Kevin
50 for now.
Full time buisiness owner. Sawmill, logging, learning furniture building, dog training.
Hunting, re-loading, shooting, camping, etc.
F-250, F-350, 1957 International pick up.
Wife/better 7/8 of almost 31 years. Two sons, one married....the other a Marine.
Saws, NorwoodLM2000, Stihl 088, 038 and a J-red 920.
A woodburner.
Two Labs, one mutt and five full time indoor blanket anchors, feline.
And yes, I do post besides in the political stuff....


----------



## fireemt799 (May 17, 2010)

1. First name: Gary
2. Age: 26
3. Occupation: Firewood and fuels reduction
4. Hobbies: Anything outdoors fighting fires both wildland and structure and being an emt
5. Truck: 89 Ford F250 4x4 superduty
6. Family: Never had a funeral 1 brother 1 sister
7. Saws: Husky 372xp and 455 rancher
8. House/heating: an old fireking 
9. Pet: 3/4 malamute and 1/4 wolf that i help my dad take care of


----------



## mtngun (May 17, 2010)

1. First name: Dan
2. Age: 50 something
3. Occupation: Software & machining
4. Hobbies: shooting, reloading, hiking, woodcutting, tinkering
5. Truck: 76 3/4 ton GMC with snow plow 
6. Family: deranged ex, 16 year old daughter
7. Saws: still collecting
8. House/heating: two wood stoves
9. Pet: 3 cats


----------



## poorboypaul (May 17, 2010)

1. paul
2. 44
3.welder/part-time farmer
4.hunting. fishing. motorcycle-4wheeler riding. bird watching(only big breasted bed thrashers!)lol
5. 03 f-250 super-duty 144k
6.currently seperated. spending more time now on number 4.
7.solo 656. stihl 026, 039, 390, 064. echo cs-400. mac 2-10. dolmar ?
8.20 yr old Hardy
9.2 labs. 1 extremely wired jack russel that has an obsession with plastic pop bottles!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 18, 2010)

mtngun said:


> 1. First name: Dan
> 2. Age: 50 something
> 3. Occupation: Software & machining
> 4. Hobbies: shooting, reloading, hiking, woodcutting, tinkering
> ...



Dan: mind if I PM you?...I'd like to discuss your GMC/plow setup.


----------



## Whopper Stopper (May 18, 2010)

1- Marv
2- 52
3- Foreman for a Twin City tree company.
4- Hobbies- Shooting, reloading, snowshoeing, fishing musky in the summer and ice 
fishing northern in the winter. If it is held outside I am pretty much game. 
5- 1973 International 1 ton pickup. Best wood hauler I ever owned. I like to pull stumps 
out with it in my spare time. Proudest moment I had was a loop around the metrodome with two cord of wood on it’s back. The Hooker Headers were really barking that day. 

6- I have been married for 20 years. My wife is my best friend. We hunt, fish, and cut-wood together. She doesn’t drink so she is my personal designated driver. She can out grill, out track and probably out pull most men! (Maybe I should of skipped that last comment.)

7- I have or have had the oppritunity to run just about every Stihl chainsaw made. Not many I don’t like. For up in the air work, it is my trusty 020 T. For ground pounding I like the 036. Whacking off a stump an o88 feels pretty good in the hands. The 084 is nice for limbing. I don’t need to bend over much for stuff on the ground, and I can reach fairly high for stuff over my head. 

8- We have a natural gas furnace for our back up heat.( I can’t remember the last time it kicked on). I pretty much stuff the Old Timer stove all winter long. Many January and February evenings we sit by the wood stove in our underwear with the door to the outside wide open. A couple of our neighbors said we were plumb nuts. Could be I suppose.

9- Pet- One chocolate lab named Willy. He is 85 pounds and thinks he’s a lap dog. He is about the best dog a person could have ever wanted. Being we don’t have kids Willy fills a void. I am not sure how many toys a dog is suppose to have but by a bushel basket count he has three. The only friends Willy doesn’t have are the ones he hasn’t met yet.


----------



## Bob95065 (May 20, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1. Bob
2. 37
3. Mechanical Engineer
4. Woodworking, auto mechanics, Hunting, Firearms, History, I spend a lot of time at Santa Cruz Bible Church
5. 1997 Dodge Ram 2500 diesel. Best truck I ever had.
6. Wife of 3 years, 19 month old son and another son due June 25th. One to split, one to stack and I'll run the chainsaw.
7. Stihl 029 and 066
8. I used to know but can't remember.
9. None


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 20, 2010)

*My Specs*

1. Edwin (or Ed)
2. 65
3. Retired Professor and Business Owner
4. Woodworking, Firewood Collecting/Selling, Golf, Small Business Consulting 
5. '97 Ford Ranger XLT
6. Wife and Son
7. Saws: see my list below (3 too many)
8. 1987 Federal AirTight 288
9. Lady, my Flat-Coated Retriever, the best dog I have ever owned.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 20, 2010)

1. First name Mark
2. Age Yes, I have some, thank you. (There are clues various places around the magazine*.)
3. Occupation Telecom engineer
4. Hobbies This stupid site and cutting wood! 
5. Truck 94 Nissan with warrior scars. Haven't hit a deer yet, though.
6. Family Yes. Bigger than liberals would like to allow.
7. Saws John Deere (Efco) CS-52 & Echo 3450
8. Furnace/stove Fisher Grandpa Bear. 16 hour burn time is my personal best.
9. Pets A big dumb yaller lab. Good girl, if you like decorations. Not good for much, but we love her anyway. Hey, it's mutual. 










*Let's see who picks up on the phrase, "various places around the magazine".


----------



## NH Hunter (May 21, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

Mike
38
Compliance Officer, Finanical Services
hunting, fishing, camping (backpacking and travel trailer), anything outdoors
04 Chevy 2500HD 4x4 quad cab
wonderful wife, 3 step sons 
Jonsered 2050
oil furnace, propane stove in addition and fisher woods stove in basement
2 yellow labs, 1 golden retriever, 1 belgian sheppard mix

Great site!


----------



## cjcocn (May 21, 2010)

1. Chris
2. 43 for a couple of more weeks
3. EDO, spray foamer, student
4. hunting, fishing, saws, firewooding, guitar, reading, being outdoors 
5. 2000 F250 ext cab 4x4 7.3L; 1996 Blazer 4x4
6. daughter - 18
7. some in sig
8. Regency
9. one cat, plus I have a buddy named Bones. He is a 4yr old BLM.


----------



## xtrme34 (May 21, 2010)

Chris 
33
Phys. Ed Teacher/ Footbal Coach/ Owner Small Landscaping Co. 
ski, golf, hunt, fish, anything outdoors. 
Married beautiful Wife 2 children
05 f 150 crew cab (want a diesel) and yamaha rhino awesome for firewood
Husq. 460 20 and 24" bar / old pull-on (poulan)
Huskee log splitter
Thermopride add-on woodburner... Love it.. 
4 year old Lab name wrangler... (I used to be a jeep guy)


----------



## stackwood (May 23, 2010)

1. Nameete
2. Age: 46
3. Occupation: , Delivery manager ,was self employed for 15 years, ex-Marine 
4. Hobbies: fishing , hunting , fire wood , fixing stuff
5. Truck:1990 F-150 super cab , 1988 F-250 4x4 
6. Family: son 18 , son 16 , daughter 11 , wife 42 
7. Saws: MS 361 , Craftsman Pro 42 cc
8. Furnace/stove 1987 FA264CCL , Norseman 1500 hot air furnace 
9. Pets: Thia Ridge back my defunct neighbor left me when he lost his job


----------



## wampum (May 27, 2010)

1. Dave
2.62
3.Retired
4.Hunting,Fishing,Gardening,Reading,Grandkids.
5.2004 Dodge Diesel,1957 Jeep FC.
6.Wife,3 Daughters,1 son (all married) 3 grand daughters,3 grandsons.
7.7900 Dolmar,2055 J-red,55 Husky,335 Husky,several old Remingtons,and other saws,about 20 all together.
8.Fisher PaPa Bear,Woodstock Fire View.
9.4 horses,1 pony,cattle,4 dogs,several cats(actual amount unknown) Chickens,2 Canaries.


----------



## cnice_37 (May 27, 2010)

1. Craig
2. the big 3-0
3. Electrical engineer
4. outdoors stuff, fixing things, breaking things, sports, rock & roll
5. 1986 F250 4x4
6. Married, daughter 7 months old
7. Husqvarna 346xp
Husqvarna 351 (dead, waiting for tear down)
8. Jotul Rockland insert
9. Layla - 6 yr old Boxer


----------



## jbighump (May 27, 2010)

jason
27
construction
anything outdoors, fixing things
06 dodge diesel 4x4, 92 toyota 4x4
engaged 7month old daughter
stihl ms460,ms260, 028 super
johnson energy j900 wood add on furnace
moose-9 year old yellow lab


----------



## wvlogger (May 29, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Got this idea from another site.
> 
> Thought it would be nice to introduce ourselves to the others on this site by giving a little info about ourselves.
> 
> ...



chris

soon to be 18

welder part time equipmet operator

wood cutting restoring old trucks

1990 ford F-250 on eight lugs with a 300 I6 and a 5 speed 4x4

i still live at home but i am moving to a family owned property soon

Stihl MS460 with 20 and 28" and a Ms270 with a 16 and a 20"

i don not have a stove yet were i live now i get free natural gas

i have 3 dogs 1 is a german sherpard and 2 are blue ticks they are father and son


----------



## Native87 (May 30, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets


1. Terry
2. 40
3. Farmer
4. Too Many To List 
5. 1991 F-150 I6
6. Married 20 years. 3 teens son 18 boy/girl twins 16
7. Stihl 026, Craftsman 36cc, Poulan Woodsman
8. Homemade Fisher type design. Made it meself. :greenchainsaw:
9. 2 guard dogs for home and herd


----------



## BryanEx (May 30, 2010)

1- Bryan
2- 42
3- New home warranty service rep for high-rise condos
4- Hobby farm (which is an oxymoron btw)
5- Honda Civic (don't laugh... I can fit 10 ft lumber in it and still close the trunk but it does suck in the mud )
6- Common law with no kids
7- Echo CS400 for good cutting and Poulan 3818AV for abusive cutting.
8- Maple syrup evaporator 
9- Cat, dog, 8 chickens, 3 ducks, & a lama


----------



## Wazzu (Jun 3, 2010)

1. Anonymous
2. The 
3. Government
4. Is 
5. Watching
6. And will be taxing all of us who post our info because we use more that our ration of carbon.


----------



## mercer_me (Jun 4, 2010)

1. Will
2. 30
3. Logger and Plow Snow in the Winter
4. Hunting, Fishing, ATVing, and Snowmobiling
5. 2010 Toyota Tundra 4.6L 4x4 Double Cab with a 7.5' Fisher Plow
6. Girl Friend, No Kids
7. Husqvarna 55 Rancher 365 Special, 372 XP, and 281 XP
8. Wood Stove
9. No Pets


----------



## Gologit (Jun 5, 2010)

1. Bob
2. 63
3. Timber faller and logger...also loader operator, cat skinner, truck driver, and 
the guy who gets yelled at when things go wrong. 
I'm trying to retire but the damn phone keeps ringing...and I keep 
answering it

4. 450 Stearman
5. Several, but the Toyota Tacoma 4x4 gets a lot of use. Second choice is a 
2008 F250 crew cab that we use for a crummy. Occasionally a KW T-800.
6. Divorced...finally.
7. Two 660s with an 066 for backup. A 361 for firewood and little stuff.
8. A really really old wood heater/cook stove ...but it keeps the house warm.
9. See answer # 4


----------



## mrwoody (Jun 6, 2010)

You forgot three things to ask....


social security #

Routing #

Account #


----------



## Tang (Jun 6, 2010)

1. First name: Evan
2. Age: 27
3. Occupation: Journeyman Lineman
4. Hobbies: hunting, fishing, ATV, firewood cutting, 
5. Truck: 2008 Chevy Silverado 2500hd- Duramax
6. Family: married 2 years
7. Saws: Husky T435, Stihl MS 290, Stihl HT 101...I want a MS 260, anyone want to sell one?????:greenchainsaw:
8. Furnace/stove: Both
9. Pets: Our little pup we rescued named Freeway, name explains it all


----------



## Matt Michael (Jun 6, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

Matt
47 
Tree Climber 21 years, Glider flight instructor 17 years, self employed
Flying, cycling, music, XC skiing, rebuilding old airplanes and gliders
87 F 150 king cab long bed
Wife 20 years, step kids age 21 and 24
Stihl MS192t, Jonsreds 70E (amazing unit!)
Century glass door from Menards
Yorkie, Puggle, Rotty mix who are all awesome


----------



## treemandan (Jun 6, 2010)

*Do you really want to know?*

Well, I woke up in a Soho doorway, a policeman knew my name.

First of all, my name isn't Dan, its Ben. I didn't intentionaly wish to mislead anyone, I just used that screen name because it was easy to remember. I guess I would change my screen name but I am to lazy and it has become sort of fun anyway... in a sick sort of way.
I , judging by my phony screen name, do tree work. I don't know why, I suppose I am sucker for punishment. It sucks for me cause I am pretty good at it and find it entertaining as hell for a lot of reasons. One day I will die, probably doing tree work.
I am married ( go figure) and its been a long time and I am amazed to find that I am not the only one who can take punishment. I don't mean to brag but the women, well they can't say no to me though for their sake I wish they would.
I have a 4 year old daughter who I have had for 4 years. I have been teaching her how to drive. She is doing pretty good but she gets a little exicted and doesn't always signal properly. Its a lot of work. 
Sure, I burn the wood. I have a Garrison wood stove. Yes, it pollutes like an oil refinery but then again; What doesn't? I dare you to drink the water. I don't, I drink vodka. I used to smoke a good amount of pot but after my kid was born I realized I could go to jail for a long time if they found what was growing out there so I pretty much stopped.
I guess my hobbies would be all the things I stopped doing once my kid was born. Things like putting a kayak into a storm swollen creek, riding a biycyle down a ski slope, seeing just what kind a freak would come home with me... things like that, nothing special.
I am about to turn 40 and believe me when I say I NEVER thought I would live this long and kinda wished I hadn't. But I did and now I have to live with it. I have tried my damnedest but I just wouldn't die.
I had a dog a awhile ago, he was a bastard. I am glad I don't have another though my physical therapist gave me a bunny rabbit which my daughter seems to like. I kinda like the bunny too. 
I have tons of tree work gear, nothing more than you would find on any other artisian's truck. I use Stihl cause that seems to work, if it didn't I would take it back and ask for something that did. 
I have a couple of older Ford trucks ,wish I had a horse instead. Chevy, Ford, Dodge, Desoto; they are all junk to me. I just can't believe the entire world revolves around these things, its quite perplexing.


----------



## perrycounty (Jul 1, 2010)

Name: Jeff
Age: 59
Occupation: USPS
Hobbies: Hunting, Fishing...
Truck: Ford Ranger
Family: Married
Saws: Stihl 028, Stihl 170
Furnace/Stove: Harman
Pets: None


----------



## Agrarian (Jul 30, 2010)

1. First name - Barry
2. Age - 53
3. Occupation - Software Engineer
4. Hobbies - Mountain Biking, Metal Detecting for relics
5. Truck - 2004 Tacoma Extra Cab TRD V6 
6. Family - great wife, two grown daughters on their own
7. Saws - currently Husky 262xp, previously SachsDolmar, Stihl's, McCullock, Lombard
8. Furnace/stove - Warner (Concord, NH), plate steel unit
9. Pets - cat, two Bernese Mountain Dogs


----------



## babetheblueox (Jul 30, 2010)

*hello*

Chris

38

farmer

hunting fishing smok'in meat 

3/4 FORD

wife 3 kids 2 boys 1 girl

sthil ms 361
sthil 038
sthil av 110

looking at buying a earth wood boiler

cat dog and a coonhound


----------



## aokpops (Jul 31, 2010)

Greg 49 carpenter 23 years riding my harley enjoy about anything new 87 dodge 3/4 married 23 years one grand wife two great kids a son an daughter a real old firefox furnance old white an black dog named lu lu


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 2, 2010)

1. Mark
2. 52
3. Currently own small business. Previous occupations included researcher/adjunct instructor(local government planning/zoning issues, law library, small university); owned small landscape business, worked for brick mason for 2 years. Enjoy physical work, and the challenge of creating something, though I have spent upwards of 9 years in college acquiring 2 M.A.s. 

4. Hobbies run the gamut: Hiking, saws, reading(British literature, economic theory, investing), cutting wood(about 18 cords a year for 2 households), religious studies


5. 2001 Toyota Tacoma SR5 4x4 w/ only 46,100 miles!

6. Married, 2 stepkids: Stepdaughter graduated from U.W. & recruited by Microsoft out of college. Stepson...work-in-progess. Goes to college in WA.

7. Check out sig

8. Fireplace insert....most of the wood I cut goes to a friend that heats exclusively with wood, ALOT of wood

9. 2 cats


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 2, 2010)

stihlaficionado said:


> 1. Mark
> 
> 7. Check out sig
> 
> ...


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 2, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> stihlaficionado said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Mark
> ...


----------



## mike reynolds (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll Bite

Mike, 51

tired bit never retired...self employed till my dying day!
Firewood sales (keeps me alive through winter), General Contractor, cabinet shop owner, Plumbing contractor, water board director, window washer and whateaver else I gotta do to pay the bills.

married (round 2) 5 kids (Brady bunch style). First wifie wanted to be a house keeper but my lawyer fixed that.

hobbies... anything with wheels and horsepower that can be controled. Dual sport motorcycling, quads, sand rails, rock crawling jeeps. (got way too many toys) Horses, hunting and guns naturally!

trucks...93 Dodge Diesel service truck, 96 Dodge 5 speed diesel all hopprd up with Jake Brake awesome wood hauler. 98 Dodge 1/2 ton city truck grocery getter (Mopar man here), 2 dump trailers 12x5x6 hauler and 10x2x6 delivery. 

3 dogs, 4 chickens, 1 horse 

Liberty wood burner heats the house Old classic wood stove heats the shop

2 Home Depot retired rentals chainsaws with 20" bars full chissle baby! (one soon to be Big Bore)
2 splitters 1- evil homade redneck gillatine and a hopped up 25 ton craftsman with 5" ram, 13 hp Honda power! and a supper splitter on the wish list.

Life is good!


----------



## dmlefevre (Aug 3, 2010)

1. Dave
2. 42
3. Primary Public School Educator
4. Family, Coaching, Baseball, Hockey, Woodpile, Books
5. Explorer with a bad tranny (Want a diesel F250 soo bad)
6. Married 18 year, 2 boys 16 and 12
7. See signature, 51 was dad's
8. Hearthstone Heritage
9. 2 Cats

First post here fellas.... be gentle.... love the site
http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/clap.gif


----------



## hermit (Aug 3, 2010)

1. Donnie
2. 63
3. Disabled, Retired Civil Service Heavy equip mechanic (35yr) Arkansas National Guard (39yr) Desert Storm and Enduring Freedom.
4. saw mill Lt 40 woodmizer,cutting wood, repair small engine and chainsaws.
5. 1995 F350 4X4 single whl, 1993 Dodge Diesel, 1978 Ford F600 dump and a few others.
6. Wife 43 yrs, 1 son, 2 daughters, 9 grandkids and 2 greatgrand kids.
7. Echo CS4400 few homlites,McCullochs and one Barker.
8. Hardy outdoor
9. pryneeze (sp) tom cat (Thinks he owns me) Horses, Mules and donkeys.


----------



## fields_mj (Aug 3, 2010)

1. Mark
2. 35
3. Mfg. Eng.
4. Hunting, fishing, and shooting 
5. '93 F250 4x4 ext cab long bed, 7.3l NA diesel
6. Wife, one daughter, one soon to be son (adopting)
7. Stihl 024 (18" .325 x .063), 036 (18" .325 x .063 w/ 9 pin rim), 064 (currently a 25" w/ .375 x .063, will add a 36" bar soon)
8. Old used add on furnace. 
9. 2 dogs. One lap rat (min pin), and one bird dog (German Short Haired Pointer). Guess which one is the wife's....


----------



## Junkfxr (Aug 5, 2010)

1. Jay

2. 44

3. By night-production machinist, by day- one man operation doing mobile
welding, fab and repair, heavy equipment and truck mechanic and a little 
tree service, small time organic farming

4. Sleeping, cutting wood, alternative energy, educating people about alternative energy 

5. 95 Chevy K2500HD w/204k

6. Wonderful wife of 21 years that hasn't killed me in my sleep...yet, daughter
12

7. See signiture

8. U.S. Stove Hot Blast 1500 for 13 years, exclusive heat

9. 4 year old Golden Retriever mix and a boat load of chickens (some of them 
get eaten so maybe they're not pets after all)


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Aug 5, 2010)

1. First name- Robert
2. Age- 33
3. Occupation- Operations and maintnance for a coal fired power plant
4. Hobbies- Hunting, shooting guns, fishing, camping, cutting wood
5. Truck- 1985 Ford F150 4X4
6. Family- Wife, 2 boys and 4 (soon to be 5) girls 
7. Saws- Husqvarna 395XP, two Husqvarna 266 SE's, Ryobi 10532
8. Stove- Wood stove (brand unknown)
9. Pets- None


----------



## Kingsley (Aug 5, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1. Marty
2. 31
3. International Truck Salesman, part time tow truck operator, part time peddlar of saws and tools of all sorts, sell firewood by the rounds
4. Anything with an engine interests me, Deer Hunting, Fishing, being outdoors
5. 2004 F250 ext cab long box with the 5.4 (pulls a gooseneck just fine)
6. Wife of 3 years yesterday and she is expecting our first born in Oct.
7. In sig
8. Both in sig
9. 2 Shetland Sheep dogs (shelties) 1 male (Kingsley) 1 female (Bella)


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 5, 2010)

1. Paul
2.38
3. Steakhouse Owner/w/my dad. Prior to that 15 years law enforcement/corrections.
4. Saws and just about any sport.
5. No truck, 02 Isuzu Axiom
6. Married 17 years (pharmacist) 1 14 month old baby girl (daddys girl)
7. Johnnyred 2094,ms660,395xp,575xp,08S,ms170
8. Carolina water stove w/solar panels.
9. Not after my little bulldog passed. Just not ready yet.


----------



## jburlingham (Aug 5, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Got this idea from another site.
> 
> Thought it would be nice to introduce ourselves to the others on this site by giving a little info about ourselves.
> 
> ...



1.Jeremy
2. 34
3. 911 Dispatcher, Emergency Management Director, Part Time EMT
4. Shooting, Reloading, Hunting, Camping, Survival, Firewood, mechanics, firefighting, drankn'
5.no truck  but a 200 Jeep wrangler
6. Wife and a 3 year old
7. Its in the signature
8. Small cheap black box, but it heats me supplementally
9. down to 1 cat


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Aug 5, 2010)

*who are you*

Ron
56
Certified Tree Worker Teacher for a Job Corps(tree guy 30years)
HO Trains, Car, Guns
Chevy short-bed
Wife of 37 years two Sons
Husky all the way
Furnace/ Fireplace
Two dogs 1 cat


----------



## bluegrass stihl (Aug 5, 2010)

1. First name Mark
2. Age 26
3. Occupation Avionics technician on Helicopters
4. Hobbies Harleys, Fishing, Hunting/Shooting
5. Truck Bowtie 1500 8ft bed that never has to be made
6. Family married, little girl due to be born any day now
7. Saws Stihl MS310 20&25" bar, Homelite UT10580 ported&tuned
8. Furnace/stove brick lined wood burner
9. Pets 2 year old german shepard


----------



## H-Ranch (Aug 6, 2010)

1. Steve
2. 43
3. Engineer
4. family, 4-wheeling, basketball, property maintenance, beer drinkin', mechanical things, lots of other....
5. 2001 Dodge 2500 diesel
6. wife and 2 daughters
7. Stihl MS290, 034AV Super and then some
8. self-built OWB
9. wife's 3 cats (soon to be 2  )


----------



## catbuster (Aug 7, 2010)

1. First name- Sean

2. Age- 20

3. Occupation- Running a clearing, selective cutting, landscape, pond, and general excavation biz (A 941B with a few attachments can do a lot of work, as can a MF 230 with a bush hog and tiller)

4. Hobbies- Photography, diesel trucks, trying to find a good price on a big excavator

5. Truck- Ford F350 DRW 7.3 PSD modded slightly Lariat crew cab 4x4 plated to 38k GVW.

6. Family- I live by myself with a dog.

7. Saws- Husky all the way, but I own two Stihls, 180 and 460 that's been beat to hell

8. Furnace/stove- Don't own one.

9. Pets- Three year old Blue Heeler/ German Pointer mix.


----------



## Jed1124 (Aug 7, 2010)

1. Don
2.34
3.printer
4.HUNTING,FISHING,FIREWOOD,SAWS
5.1500 Chevy Suburban
6.Wife,4 kids
7.homelite, crapsman, ms 310, ms 460
8.All Nighter Mid Moe
9.2 cats, wish I had a dog.


----------



## teamgreen (Aug 9, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets


Josh
26
State highway dept, firewood
Hunting, shooting, guns, restoring and pulling old tractors, snowmobiling, hobbie farmin
04 chevy 1500, 88 chevy one ton mason dump
live by myself
044, 046, 066
shenendoah barrel woodstove
no more dogs, got old had to put em down, not ready for another


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know why I haven't seen this thread before.

here we go


1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets


1. Bill 
2. 31
3. Production Manager at a large format Print shop (www.massivegraphics.ca)
4. Guitar, music, ATV'ing, Jeeping, making beer.
5. 01' chev 1500 2wd. (wrinkle truck)
6. Sorta married with a beautiful 9 mth old girl
7. MS-180c, MS-310 and alot of parts from a AV 028
8. http://www.jaroby.com/index.php?page=fiche&no=26&cat=1
9. 2 Austrailian Shepards. Switch and Cruiser


----------



## brisawyer (Aug 9, 2010)

1. Nick
2. 32
3. Firefighter/EMT, Part time sawyer,Tree work on occasion
4. Wood turning, Anything to do with wood, rasin hell eatin cornbread
5. 94 Toyota pickup just hit 240,000, 1972 Ford F350 8x12 flatbed
6. Wife no kids
7. Husq 346ne, J red 910
8. Fireplace
9. Lab Mattie goes everywhere I go, 3 cats


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Aug 10, 2010)

Mark 
36
GM Technician
Hunting, Archery, Guns, Fishing, Cuttin
Married, one on the way
99 Chev 1500 4x4
MS341, MS200T hoping for a MS660 soon
PE Summit
Yellow Lab Named Bear

Good meeting Yall


----------



## JimiLL (Aug 10, 2010)

Jim
26
Heavy Equipment Operator
Playing bass, working out, ATV's, chainsaws, Trees
Single and havent made that mistake yet.
02 Pathfinder... no I dont haul wood with it
Ms460,MS361
Soon to be installed Vermont Insert
One cat named Ollie


----------



## JRB31 (Aug 10, 2010)

1-Jeff
2-53
3-Commercial remodeling
4-Mushing,fishing,hunting and camping
5-F-250 service truck, Ranger
6-2 girls 20 & 19
7-Homelite xl1, sxlao, Poulan 245a, Mac 125, Stihl ms170, 2-031s, ms310, 045 and soon 075
8-Old ?
9-2 Siberian Huskys, 8 alaskan huskys, 1 beagle


----------



## wooddog 066 (Aug 10, 2010)

1)Jarrod
2)30
3)Heavy equipment operator,truck driver
4)bow hunting and turkey hunting with my recurve
5)2005 dodge ram3500 dually 5.9 cummins all cranked up!!
6)married with wife Kelly and little boy brock and one on the way in OCTOBER
7)MS660 MAG Dualport wojo muff,25"bar,ms290 18"bar,ms180c-be "little mighty
8)model 90 Freeheat machine outside furnace
9)Lab husky mix "DOZER"


----------



## 8511usmc (Aug 13, 2010)

1. Jason
2. 34
3. Active duty 
4. Hunting, fishing, camping
5. 98 Ram 2500 12v Cummins (5er puller), 97 Ram 1500 
6. Wife, son and daughter
7. Husky 385xp, Husky 455, Stihl MS361
8. open fire place
9. English Mastiff


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Aug 13, 2010)

1. Noam
2. 37
3. Tour-guide
4. Books
5. Nissan Almera '02
6. Wife, Girl 5.5, Boy 2
7. Sig
8. Iron box, soon to be a Masonry Heater
9. 2 cats, Dodo & Ktana


----------



## 7hpjim (Aug 13, 2010)

1. Jim
2.44
3.Steelworker
4.Hunting,Shooting,Fishing And the obvious
5.1988 GMC Heavy Half ton
6.Wife Angy , 2 girls Tess & Taylor, boy Mason
7.See signature
8.Hotblast 1557m
9. 2 Dodermans, 3cats, 1 rat,1 toad,2 cockatieals,1 Amazon Bluefront parrot,1 Jack Russel Terrior, looks like we have PAD also!!


----------



## wendell (Aug 13, 2010)

1. First name: Steve
2. Age: 48
3. Occupation: chiropractor, personal injury expert witness
4. Hobbies: AS, **********, Nascar, wood scrounging, studying human development
5. Truck: '02 F150 FX4
6. Family: wife of almost 15 years, boy just turned 13, girl 9 going on 23
7. Saws: in signature
8. Furnace/stove: Morso 3450, adding a Jotul Oslo in a few weeks
9. Pets: the kids have a long haired guinea pig named Everleigh


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 13, 2010)

wendell said:


> Pets: the kids have a long haired guinea pig named Everleigh



Does Everleigh have brothers?


----------



## wendell (Aug 13, 2010)

Matter of fact, she does. Don and Phil as I recall.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 13, 2010)

wendell said:


> Matter of fact, she does. Don and Phil as I recall.



Hmmm, the Singing Everleigh 'Pigs. Gotta work hard to market that one.


----------



## osujake (Aug 17, 2010)

1. Jake
2. 32
3. 10 years with Goodyear Tire now with Big Box Tools and Hardware Manager
4. Knives, Guns, Wood Cutting, Machines and Tools new and old
5. 02 Sanoma 4x4 168000 miles
6. wife of 4 years
7. ms 390 ms 270
8. oil boiler, vogelzang frontiersman, Cemi, Vogelzang boxwood
9. Bluetick Brigita, Dachshund Klaus, Beagle Boston Terrier mix Brunhilda, Black long haired cat Gutter Punk


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2010)

1. First Name(s): "Honey," "dumbarse," "wisearse," "hey you," and several other *explatives deleted*
2. Age: Old enough to drink, young enough to be carded... except when I'm lazy and don't shave
3. Occupation: Kickin arse, taking names... see also: "being awesome 24/7"
4. Hobbies: Fighting off my legions of 18 - 28 year old swimsuit model groupies. Sorry ladies, I'm monogamous. 
5. Truck: I drag whole trees back for processing with my bare hands.
6. Family: Scared them all off years ago
7. Saws: 088 made from solid gold, diamond encrusted chain
8. Furnace/stove: Woodstock Heritage
9. Pets: a tiger... mostly for show and to scare off the vacuum cleaner salesmen and Jehovah's witnesses. I'm thinking about a adding brown bear, because I don't want to be perceived as "one of those wierd cat people"


----------



## MNfarmer (Oct 3, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1. Brandon
2. 27
3. Farmer & school bus driver
4. Farming, cutting wood, chain saws
5. 94 F250 with 249XXX miles
6. Amazing wife and two wonderful kids
7. Stihl 440, 290, 025, and some big McCulloch that doesn't run
8. Had a Royall boiler 6250 for a while and now have a Yukon Eagle Klondike
9. Black lab named Mystic and a cat named Robber


----------



## jackel440 (Oct 3, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1.Aaron
2.35
3.Millwright at Chrysler
4.Mopars,fabricating,camping,
5.96'Ram V10 4x4,96' Ram 3500 Cummins,05'Jeep Rubicon,72' Dodge Charger...not enough page to kepp goin on.
6.MArried for 12 yrs with 2 kids.10 year old son and a 9 year old daughter.
7 Stihl 025 18" bar
8. currently making my own Outdoor gassification boiler
9. A golden retriever,and 2 cats inside.6 horses,and barn cats


----------



## duane9835 (Oct 3, 2010)

1. First name Duane
2. Age 33
3. Occupation Plastics Extrusion
4. Hobbies 4 wheeling/ fishing/ hunting/ firewood/ going to camp alot
5. Truck 2001 HD crew with Duramax on my 4th set of injectors
6. Family Wife/ 4 kids with # 5 due in 4 weeks....
7. Saws In sig.
8. Furnace/stove In sig.
9. Pets 2 ankle biters that replace my blond lab and golden... and 6 chickens that are the best pets ever! Except the one that likes to hangout in my garage and S#@T on my floor....


----------



## Lugnutz (Oct 3, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

Rick
39 1/3
18 years making vinyl siding..layoff ( bummer ) now makin starch and love it
smoking meat, eating, cooking, hunting, tinkering, guns
1988 F250 paid 1800 for it 9 years ago
2nd marriage, 11yo boy from first, 17 step son
WildThang ( retired ) John Deere CS 56 20" bar narrow kerf( efco ) Makita DCS 6501 24" bar skip chain
Lil House Outdoor Heater ( love it )
4 boxers ( 2 generations, brother sister and brother sister all raised by us ) and a Vizsla that we rescued from the side of the road almost 2 years ago.


----------



## DSS (Oct 3, 2010)

1. Chris
2. 43
3. Heavy equipment/ paving/ road construction. I run an asphalt plant.
4. Antiques- bottles, cameras,tools. I read a lot. Playing with the saws.
5. 92 dodge woodwagon
6. Separated
7. Lots of saws, see below
8. Osburn 4100 airtight
9. Had to put my best friend of 15 years Molly down last year and haven't got the guts to get another dog yet. One mildly unstable cat, Martha.


----------



## Lugnutz (Oct 3, 2010)

Daddy66 sorry to hear about Molly, but I laughed hard about the mildly unstable Martha!


----------



## DSS (Oct 3, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> Daddy66 sorry to hear about Molly, but I laughed hard about the mildly unstable Martha!



HA...yeah, some days are more mild than others. I think it's a cat thing.

I'm not really a cat person, but they are good company when you don't have a dog.

Boxers are beautiful dogs.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 3, 2010)

There are thousands of dogs in shelters across the country desperately waiting for someone like you. 

Just saying!


----------



## DSS (Oct 3, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> There are thousands of dogs in shelters across the country desperately waiting for someone like you.
> 
> Just saying!



I hear you. Soon, i think. A coworker started bringing his german shepherd puppy to work with him, and it got me missing a dog pretty bad......

Burns my arse though when people pay $700-1000 or more for a dog, when, like you say, there are thousands waiting for someone to want them.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:bang:


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 3, 2010)

That is good to hear!


We have three here. Brought this guy home from a shelter a while back. He looked like he didn't have a friend in the world.


Needless to say, my wife spoils him rotten now, along with the other two.


This picture is from the day we saw him at the shelter.


----------



## DSS (Oct 3, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> That is good to hear!
> 
> 
> We have three here. Brought this guy home from a shelter a while back. He looked like he didn't have a friend in the world.
> ...



Pretty sad looking little guy ,but I bet he is a lot happier now !! Good on ya.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## clinchscavalry (Oct 5, 2010)

Russ (aka Muley)

Occupied Georgia, USA

59

Forester for 37 years

Pecan Grower for two years (can't eat 'em due to severe allergy)

Motorcycle travel (Moto Guzzi EV), hunting, firearms, Labs (nine, three wk. old pups outside now), building whatever needs to be built

JD 2355, JD 2755 with loader and grapple, F-550 Bucket truck, Two F-150s

Husky 55 Rancher, Dolmar 7900, Dolmar 3410T (waiting to be picked up at shop brand new) old Homelite XL on its last legs

down to only one mule now and she's getting long in the tooth, used to have five, took them to Colorado and Idaho on elk hunts, one riding mule, two pulling, all used to pack


----------



## Deprime (Oct 5, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1. Bryon
2. 34
3. Manufacturing Team Leader
4. Saws, Reloading, Boating, Motorcycles, Hunting, Fishing, Camping
5. 04 Silverado 1500 4X4
6. Divorced, Parents, Brother & Wife, Neice/Nephew on the way
7. See sig below
8. Vermont Casings Vigilant
9. Golden Retriever


----------



## NWCS (Oct 5, 2010)

1. Ben
2. 32
3. Equipment Mechanic/Stihl Silver level tech
4. logging, race engines, shooting and porting saws
5. 1977 F150 w-400hp Boss 351C clone engine
6. single & live on family hobby farm
7. see sig
8. non cert woodstove, soon to be changed out to a cert
9. horses


----------



## rottiman (Oct 5, 2010)

1. First name Bill
2. Age 60
3. Occupation Welder/Fitter
4. Hobbies Ridin my Harley
5. Truck 07' Ram Quad Cab Hemi
6. Family Fantastic wife of 36 years
7. Saws Too many
8. Furnace/stove 2 - Regency R-3's
9. Pets BEAR - 115lb of Homeland Security-"Let the 
games begin..........."


----------



## sneno77 (Oct 5, 2010)

1. Nathan
2. 33
3. LEO
4. Fishing, hunting, reloading, fishing, fishing, fishing
5. 90 dodge 350 cummins
6. Wife and 5yo boy
7. 7900, 036, 019t
8. CB5300
9. 3 labs, 1 cat, 4 horses


----------



## subhunter (Oct 5, 2010)

1. Joseph
2. 29
3. temporarily stay at home dad
4. chainsaws, my kids and cutting wood
5. Ford explorer ( I need somthing bigger badly LOL)
6. Wife and 3 kids
7. see sig
8. pre epa buck stove
9. none

I just recently discovered this part of the AS community.....


----------



## FELLNORTH (Oct 5, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1 TYLER
2 32
3 ESTIMATOR MACHINIST WELDER PAINTER SHIPPER..... WEEKEND WARRIOR..
4 PLAYIN' WITH MY ANGELS
5 1988 F250 4X4 7.3 NON TURBO DIESEL
6 THE WORLDS MOST WONDERFUL WIFE, 1 BOY 5 YEARS... I CANT KEEP UP, AND ONE DADDYS GIRL 2
7 288XP ON CRACK, 046 ON SPEED, 026 FOR THE SMALL STUFF
8 LOCALLY BUILT IWB ON THE WAY
9 1 GOLDEN RETRIEVER, 1 MASTIF, AND 1 GRAY AND WHITE CAT ( LONG HAIRED, ANYONE WANT A CAT )


----------



## rokspydr (Oct 5, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1. Marc
2. 35
3. ME
4. Jeeping, hunting/fishing, making knive
5. 06' ram 3500 (6 solders standing tall)
6. GF
7. dolmar 7900, stihl 025
8. some POS that came with the house
9. African ciclids


----------



## mlkdvm (Oct 5, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1. Mike
2. 57
3. veterinarian 
4. target shooting, reloading, archery, riding motorcycles, fishing, photography, bee keeping
5. 2000 F-250 7.3L diesel
6. Divorced, no children
7. Stihl 015L (2), Echo CS-3000, Stihl 026 (2), Stihl 039, Stihl 044, Stihl 046 Arctic, Stihl 064, Stihl 066 Red Light, Husqvarna 3120XP, Mall 2-MG, chainsaw attachment for Gravely tractor, Stihl HT-75
8. Buck double door insert
9. 15 dogs - 3 Jack Russell Terriers and 12 others, 4 of them with 3 legs; 1 cat and 1 conure (small parrot)


----------



## TallElf (Oct 5, 2010)

Alex
30
Corporate Trainer (Jack of many trades)
Motorcycle riding, hunting, fishing, golf, CAD, hiking, fixing my Log cabin, shooting the proverbial $*** with the neighbors. Fixing things my son breaks.
2wd S10 that I inherited with the wife.
Wife of 5 years. Within the past 2 years has really taken to the domestic side of things. For some reason, the wonderful woman that she is started cooking like she had done it all her life. Now I'm not allowed in the kitchen except in the fall to make Chili and umpkin2: Cheesecake. 1.5 yr old Tricycle motor/stick picker/pumpkin grower/dumptruck pusher lil' buddy. He greets me every day and will fight the dog to the door. 
MS290, camp saw (hand saw) 
Hearthstone II (picked up outta the paper for 900)brown enamel w/ soapstone
1 certified North Cakalaki Road Dog. (Best guess Chowbrador Retriever) Wifey found him in the road Oct of 2003. About 48 hours after I was told no to a beagle. He can flush a grouse like a champ, but is rabbit stupid.


----------



## mhyme71 (Oct 6, 2010)

1. matt
2. 28
3. industrial maintenance
4. fishin, cuttin, buckeye football, shootin the bull, drinkin beer
5. 03 silverado 1500 4x4
6. wife and 8 month old son 
7. 028 super av , poulan 14" brush saw, dads old homelite xl 12 gotta get it running though
8. cb5036
9. black lab- bernie, boggle(beagle boston terrier mix)-henry, two turtles, and
one stupid cat named stupid cat


----------



## WVBartMan (Oct 8, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

Bart
48
Personal Security Contractor
Work
2006 F350 DRW Diesel, 2010 1500 Silverado
Married 25 yrs
Stihl 362, 029
Lopi Freedom Bay
Dog is dead, don't want to talk about it.


----------



## rhunt13 (Oct 15, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

Ryan
28
grounds keeper/tree guy for a town
work, hot rods, cars and trucks, pinstriping, being outside
1998 F-150 4x4 5-spd 192,000mi+
fiance
stihl ms391, echo cs2000
everything i cut goes to dad, in the house or garage....for now
8 horses out back, that's plenty


----------



## 100 Watt (Oct 15, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets


Jay
36
Plumbing contractor, home builder
Antique JD's, ice hockey, fishing, firewood
Chevy Colorado
Wifey, 1 daughter(11), 2 sons (8&5)
Stihl ms270c
Englander add-on, quadrafire insert
Choc Lab (Ruby), 2 barn cats


----------



## fordss (Oct 15, 2010)

1. Ryan
2. just turned 31
3. self employed buying and selling on ebay and cl
4. hunting fishing 
5. 04 jeep grand w/ 6x8 trailer, 88 chevy 14ft box truck
6. girlfriend of 4 yr 2 yr old girl
7. stihl 041 stihl 026 (have alot of others but they are being sold)
8. right now I am using a woodsman (lopi looking knockoff)
9. none


----------



## bushnell (Oct 15, 2010)

1 - robert
2 - 27
3 - logger part of the time and sawing with a bandmill the rest of the time
4 - firewood, hunting, fishing, just about anything outdoors
5 - 1993 ford f150
6 - wife amanda 4 years, son gavin 14 months
7 - stihl 066, 660, ms650, husky 394, lots of boxes of parts some for stuff i do not even own
8 - shaver 165 (4th year)
9 - abby (black lab 6 years old), riley (yellow lab 5 years old)


----------



## dozerman37 (Oct 15, 2010)

*me*

1. craig
2. 24
3. 2 1/2 years full time rental clerk at true value hardware, part time forestry prospect
4. i like to play bass guitar and watch moto cross
5. 2008 gmc sierra 1500 reg cab 8 ft bed
6. im a lone wolf
7. dolmar 6400, husky 268, huksy 359, homelite ez xl
8. old glenwood wood stove. best ever made heats a 34x 30 two floor house no problem
9. boston terrier/beagle mix named meeko.


----------



## climber338 (Oct 16, 2010)

Jon

20

arbor student

ski and snowboard, mountain and road bike, tree and rock climbing, sea and white water kayaking. If im outside and moving im happy.

2003 ford ranger 

husqvarna 338xpt, 340 and 455 rancher

gotta black lab at home.


----------



## funky sawman (Nov 25, 2010)

first name: Forrest
age: 29
job: mechanic
hobbies: cutten, nitro rc trucks, shooten, building mccullochs
truck: 1 ton dually 1991 dodge cummins 4x4
family: wife and one kid (thats plenty)
saws: 281xp, bunch of macs, 346xp, stihl 041 super
heat: WOOD stove
pets: two dogs, a chihahua and a heeler


----------



## beavis331 (Nov 25, 2010)

1. Tom
2. 34
3. Antique Tractor Mechanic
4. Hunting, Fishing, Tinkering
5. 89 Dodge Dakota 4x4
6. Single
7. In the sig plus a couple waiting for the bench
8. Old Earth Stove
9. None at this time


----------



## IndyIan (Nov 25, 2010)

1. First name - Ian
2. Age - 34
3. Occupation - Planning GIS Tech 
4. Hobbies - Wood stuff -planting, cutting, burning, sometimes building with it. Autocross, Ice fishing, Hunting, old snowmobiles
5. Truck - 03 Chevy Tracker? It's got a transfer case atleast.
6. Family - 1 Wife, One 1 year old son
7. Saws - 372, half dead 141...
8. Furnace/stove - EPA Regency F2400 does 99% of our heating
9. Pets - 2 cats, 2 Maremma child/goat/chicken defense dogs, 18 goats(pets that we eat), and too many chickens(40ish)


----------



## jerryw66 (Nov 25, 2010)

1. First name Jerry
2. Age 44
3. Occupation Electrician, weekend tree cutter.
4. Hobbies Hunt, fish, saws, snowmobile, photos
5. Truck 05 superduty
6. Family Wife, Chrisina 12, Paul 8, Samantha 5, Clara 2 months
7. Saws 20, all colors, all ages.
8. Furnace/stove Jotul Oslo
9. Pets 2 labs


----------



## FFemt5287 (Nov 25, 2010)

1) Brandon
2) 23
3) ER nurse
4) Shooting, firefighting, emergency medicine, hunting, trucks, general outdoors
5) 2010 Dodge Ram 2500 CTD, 1997 Ford F-350 Powerstroke (both manual trans!)
6) Single
7) 346xp
8) Earth Stove Pellet Stove
9) none at this point


----------



## sloth9669 (Nov 25, 2010)

1- ANDREW
2- 30
3- Verizon I&m tech ( installation & maintenance ) + call firefighter in town
4- firewood,Video game, shooting range,gold, and watch movies
5- 2006 Acura TL ( i know guy who works outside and cuts wood drives a fancy car )
6- wife of 2 years ( together 8 ) first child due any day now !!
7- look below
8- look below
9- rescue dog Bobbi who we have had for 7 years and is one of the best things we ever did was bring her into our lives.


----------



## TumblebugTaylor (Nov 25, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

Taylor

almost 31

Heavy equipment operator/Mechanic Landfill manager.

Fabrication and machining, Saving old heavy equipment and farm tools. Forest work. 

94 Dodge 3500 straight axle company service truck. 87 Ford F350 4x4 diesel dump truck, 90 4000 Chevy/Isuzu cabover truck soon to be wifes dump truck. 95 Ford F700 low pro propane rig soon to be a knuckle boom. 75 Ford F600 dump project. My first dump truck. 

Wife of 2 years

Stihl ms 270 old Husqvarna 

30 year old Ashley 2 door wood stove. 

8 dogs 4 White German Sheperds 1 Great Dane pup 1 road side resqued fiest rat terrier mix, 1 shelti border collie shelter dog. 1 pit bull mix that found us.
http://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr78/tumblebugtaylor/462.jpg
http://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr78/tumblebugtaylor/340.jpg


----------



## barkeatr (Nov 25, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age-46
3. Occupation-Architect
4. Hobbies cutting wood, maple syrup. 
5. Truck 2002 toyota tacoma
6. Family wife and 15 year old daughter
7. Saws husky 359, smaller husky and smaller stihl
8. Furnace/stove CB OWB enclosed in greenhouse
9. Pets golden retriever


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 25, 2010)

1. Gary
2. 50+
3. Involuntarily retired
4. Running, Studebakers, antique tractors and equipment, saws
5. 1962 Studebaker 1 ton 4x4, 1989 Dodge W-200 4x4 w/ Boss plow, 1996 Ford F-350 bucket truck, 1989 IH S1600 Rollback, 1984 IH S1600 flatbed and about 6 others
6. Wife, 2 daughters (9 & 12)
7. About 100, name your brand
8. No name inefficient insert
9. 2 "silly little yippy dogs" and a fat cat


----------



## boyland (Nov 25, 2010)

1. First name - B
2. Age-42
3. Occupation-Engineer
4. Hobbies cutting wood cars
5. Truck 2009 Dodge Ram 1500
6. Family Wife and kids
7. Mac, Stihl and Stihl
8. Wood Boiler LLC
9. Mastiff mix


----------



## atvdave (Nov 25, 2010)

1. Dave
2. 47
3. Coal Miner - underground
4. Camping, off-roading with my kids 
5. Silverado
6. Wife (21 years ), 2 boys.
7. Dolmar 5100S, Crafsman 16"
8. Lopi insert
9. Cat


----------



## Marine5068 (Nov 26, 2010)

1. Stan

2. 45

3. Welder/Mechanical Engineer/Architectural technologist

4. Muskie fishing, Jeeps, fabricating in metal, wood and clay. 
Motorcycles, canoeing, body building, cycling, reading, art & design.

5. 1995 Jeep YJ Wrangler lifted 8" with 36" Goodyear MTRs; 1998 Jeep Cherokee 6 inch lift-31" Goodyear MTRs; 14' Princecraft aluminum fishing boat with 25hp Mercury engine and Minn Kota 55PD/US; 1 enclosed 6'x12' trailer, 1 open 5'x10' foot utility trailer with drive-up rear gate; 30" Bolens snowthrower. 

6. Also Married to a hot blonde. No children.

7. Poulan Pro w/20" bar, Speeco 5 ton electric log splitter.

8. Envirofire Evolution wood pellet stove on main floor.
Large Pacific Energy woodstove in basement that's capable of heating 2000sq.ft. and heats the whole house nicely.

9. American Bulldog - male - 100lbs - name: "Knuckles"
Tortoise shell cat named "Aesop"
Calico cat named named "Noel"

I am like most on here.
"Love playing with my Wood" as the wife says....he,he.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 26, 2010)

1 - Eric
2 - 32
3 - Regional Performance Manager for large service organization
4 - Working on the truck, guns, ATV's, Hunting, Skiing, Golf and playin in the wood pile!
5 - 1976 Chevy K20 - "Big Red" - manual everything
6 - married with first child this year - 4 months old.
7 - Stihl 361
8 - Quadrafire 4100i
9 - 2 cats


----------



## treeseer (Nov 26, 2010)

1. Guy
2. 60
3. Consulting Arborist
4. Arboriculture; work and play
5. Honda Civic wagon is primary vehicle
6. Wife and 4 kids
7. Silky Hayauchi
8. Black Mountain Stove
9. Aussie cattle dog


----------



## homelitejim (Nov 26, 2010)

1. Jim
2. 39
3. Food Service Truck Driver
4. Fire wood, atv, hunting, ps3
5. 2000 chevy tahoe z71, 2006 jeep commander
6. Wife, and 2 kids
7. stihl 066, 441, 032. Homelite super ez x2, 5-20, xl-76
8. Fisher stoves honey bear insert in house, artic pot belly stove in shop
9. 1 beagle, 2 miniature wienies, 1 min-pin chuwawa mix, 1 cat, 2 chickens


----------



## gpsman007 (Nov 26, 2010)

mark
45
land surveyor
hunting, firewood, welding
-09 F150
married 21 years to same woman have 2 kids 17/13ms 260 pro
pacific energy super 27
black lab


----------



## job247 (Nov 26, 2010)

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1.Gary 
2.46
3.Custodial Supervisor
4.Cutting firewood, farm auctions, ebay, tinkering with things out in the shop
5.2005 ford explorer v-8 with 5x8 trailer. Main woodhauler-`52 ford 8n and trailer
6.Wife and two kids
7.Husky 350 and poulan 2550
8. Englander wood stove
9. Bassett hound and a mix breed dog


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 26, 2010)

1 J.D.
2 45
3 Mechanic/Welder, Truck driver, Chainsaw fixer
4 Riding motorcycle, tinkering in my shop, chasing wife around house
5 05 GMC Sierra
6 Wife(10 yrs) 1 son(30 something) 6 daughters(26,25,24,17,13,12) 7 grandkids
7 Bunch of Dolmars and a few others.
8 Empyre 450 owb
9 Used to have 2 dogs. One lives at my dads,(he liked it better there) and the other I ran over with my truck


----------



## logbutcher (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe I'm full of it, butt I'm of the "need to know generation." 
There are just too many bad ones out there in the virtual ether to grab whatever piece of you they can get. Profiling from searches, your posts, buying habits, cookies are only the tip of a very bad person (international) network.

So while it may seem nice to have group hug and a fat Kumbaya about your families, work, and toys......please be careful out there.

Even in my time serving, no one in our unit would give out more information than absolutely necessary to other units. It's an ingrained habit of protection.

Paranoid ? Could be. :hmm3grin2orange:

"I'm Spartacus." "I'm Spartacus." "I'm Spartacus." Remember ?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## arborsoldier (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok, here it goes

1. Chris
2. 44
3. Professional Arborist
4. Camping, Fishing, Hiking, Gardening, Tinkering in my shop, Beer, Whiskey
5. 08 Chevy Silverado 3500HD W/ Duramax Diesel
6. Second marriage, 2 years, 12 year old son, 15 year old step daughter
7. These are the saws at my house. Stihl 066, 044, 361, 009, MS200. Husqvarna 338XPT
8. Franco Belge Wood stove, bought it used for $200 in 1996, been burning since.
9. Rescued a Beagle/Foxhound in 2009. She is the tallest fastest Beagle you'll ever see.


----------



## Idahokid (Feb 27, 2011)

1.Dave
2.46
3.Salesman for Kenworth
4.Flyfishing,Cutting wood,Horses,Shooting.
5.Dodge quadcab diesel longbox.
6.Married to a great lady.
7.Stihl ms310-Poulan pro 220-Craftsman 46cc
8.Heatilator pellet stove down stairs and Quadrafire upstairs.
9.Two Queensland heelers and one Appy horse.


----------



## browneye (Feb 27, 2011)

*hi*


cody
27
union laborer
fishing hunting,fixing saws
2003 chevy 2500hd crew cab lt pgk
wife and two boys 10months and 3 yrs old
036,361,044,460
long wood furnace
2 red heelers 1 male 5yrs old 1 female 16yrs old


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Feb 28, 2011)

1. todd
2. 43 wont get to see 47
3. shop foreman,certified mechanic and fabricator (and own three business's)(wife helps with them)
4. deforestation.(one tree at a time) lol... farming, and pissing off the wife :hmm3grin2orange:
5. 2002 f250sd 5.4L 4x4 - 93 crown vic... wont list all equipment due to lack of space.
6. married 12 years (license should have to be renewed yearly) most wouldn't....
7. in signature.
8. earth stove insert
9. five miniature donkeys, 6 red heelers 1 beagle 1black lab 1 Pomeranian ,12 cats in barn. and thats just here at home.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 28, 2011)

1. Mike
2. 62
3. Retired Police Detective, currently security officer for a middle school
4. Martin guitars, golf, sailing...and now cutting wood!!
5. 2000 Toyota Tundra SR5 4X4
6. Married 32 yrs. to my best friend, 2 beautiful daughters 31 & 29.
7. Husky 353, Husky 240e
8. Tasso A 03
9. 2 cats


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

1. Charles
2. 26
3. Cert. Firefighter
4. Firefighting/wood cutting/ working on chainsaws
5. 1995 Ford Ranger ext cab. 4x4 4.0 engine &1983 Ford F150 4X4 300 6 cylinder
6. single and looking
7. 295 Poulan Farmhand 20 inch muffler modd & Snapper 34cc 16 inch muffler modd 
8.1984 Ashley wood stove
9. 3 horses and 5 coon hounds and a (bunch of chickens for dad to feed to give him something to do)<--- thats dads babys there :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sceneofthecrash (Mar 1, 2011)

Who are you??? 
Got this idea from another site.

Thought it would be nice to introduce ourselves to the others on this site by giving a little info about ourselves.

1. First name
2. Age
3. Occupation
4. Hobbies 
5. Truck
6. Family
7. Saws
8. Furnace/stove
9. Pets

1. Jason
2. 32
3. Night shift CNC operator for aerospace manufacturer/Daytime Farmer
4. Fishing hunting archery and my Kids
5. 2002 Ford F 250 crew cab with Bradford Spear bed/ 1993 Chevy 3500 crew long box
6. Loving wife of 11 years and four wonderfull kids 9 7 5 4 (busy)
7. Stihl 290/Poulan 4620 AVX/Husqvarna 142
8. Napolean 1100
9. Rancher the family pet


----------



## chipper1 (May 14, 2019)

Back from the dead .

I see a few of the guys who were on this thread are still here .

1. First name Brett
2. Age 49
3. Occupation homeschool dad then in the summer landscaping, mowing tree work, buy and sell about anything, whatever else it takes to make a buck. 
4. Hobbies saws/chains, Hondas.
5. Truck Suburban
6. Family awesome wife and 5 kids
7. Saws lots, changes too often to put them down.
8. Furnace/stove pacific energy alderlea T-5
9. Pets non


----------



## Jere39 (May 14, 2019)

1. First name Jere
2. Age 66
3. Occupation Retired, and working harder than ever
4. Hobbies Racquetball, Dual Sport MC, Hunting, Hiking, Mtn Biking
5. Truck Tacoma TRD Sport
6. Family Wife, two grown kids, two young grand kids who have me totally wrapped
7. Saws Dolmar PS 421, 510, 6100 and a very old Pioneer/Partner that I use when there is risk of ground engagement
8. Furnace/stove Does my fire ring in the woods count?
9. Pets And constant companion Scout a French Brittany


----------



## Jmac12 (May 14, 2019)

1. Names Josh
2. 31
3. Industrial scaffold builder 
4. Chainsaws, milling, renegade logging
5. 93 f150 but overdue for another diesel (coming soon)
6. 2 awesome toddlers and the old lady
7. Right now.. 395, 064, 365 xt converted, 460, 334t 
8. Outdoor only right now, moved back into town
9. 2 dogs that are really my old lady's, put my big boy down last year.. rot/Shepard mix


----------



## Multifaceted (May 14, 2019)

1. Clarence
2. 37
3. CAD Operator/Specialist working in custom and commercial stone fabrication.
4. Writing and playing music, guitar, homebrewing beer, cooking, forestry, tool restoration (especially axes), chopping wood, splitting wood, blacksmithing, small engine repair, graphic design, vector rendering, firearms, target and tactical shooting, camping, whitewater rafting, hiking, fermentation, and growing...
5. I don't own a truck, but I have a sedan with a hitch and a 4x6 trailer. Go ahead and laugh, but it works!
6. Wife of nearly seven years, two dogs (pit bull and black mouth cur), two snakes (pythons), and two aquatic turtles. Kids are work in progress...
7. MS 461, MS 271, CS-400, and MAC 110 'Eager Beaver'
8. Dutchwest India Federal Airtight FA224CCL (early 90's), freestanding, steel lined
masonry chimney.


----------



## James Miller (May 15, 2019)

1.James
2.34
3.I make bags for the postal service 
4.My honda mini,saws,guns,being outside
5.Hoping to pick up an f250 in the next few weeks. For now dodge Dakota.
6. Married 7 years 2 kids. Boy 3 girl 6.
7.Echos,Domar,metal poulans,and a big jonsereds with an s.
8. Old Vermont casting showing its age but still keeping the gas man away.


----------



## lefturnfreek (May 15, 2019)

1. Greg 
2. Mid 40's
3. I repair gaming equipment for almost 20 years
4. Quading, mud trucks, stock cars, guns, ranching .... redneck shiet
5. On road, 08 6.4 Super Duty around 650 to the ground, off road, 89 K truck style Suburban on 21.5x16.1's
6. Second marriage TFG, 1 daughter mid 20's finally getting married
7. Main ones, 034 & 250 Stihl ... lots of others around
8. Outdoor boiler heating the house & shop
9. Indoors 2 cat's Mayhem & Chaos, outdoors 1 Great Pyrenees Lexi and a few yard cats.


----------



## Marley5 (May 15, 2019)

1. Mark
2. 57
3. Almost retired but still work on industrial cranes. 
4. Hunting, fishing, backpacking, mtnbiking, Jeeps, Rving with wife.
5. Dodge Ram 2500 5.7 Hemi, Jeep Rubicon. 
6. Married 33 yrs, 2 girls 21-26.
7. Own many saws but will settle for All Echo's. 
8. CB 5036 hydronic heating. 
9. Adore all dogs, especially Border collies.


----------



## stumpy75 (May 18, 2019)

1. Chris
2. 65
3. Retired and loving it.
4. Music, geocaching, anything outside...
5. 2010 F150, 4.6l, 4x4, 3.73:1
6. Single...
7. See my sig
8. See my sig
9. None at the moment


----------



## Multifaceted (May 18, 2019)

@stumpy75 — retired and single? Lucky man, you...


----------



## unclemoustache (May 18, 2019)

unclemoustache said:


> Josh.
> 39
> Choir director and construction. (nice combo, eh?)
> Music, firewood, family, tools, opera, literature. (Really!)
> ...



Well, time for an update:
48
still choir director and construction
mostly same hobbies - family, firewood, literature, less of music and opera, more of sumo wrestling (watching - not participating), and a bit of weight lifting with my son, Thor. Hiking when I can.
Truck is now a 1989 GMC dump truck, 4 door, 4wd.
Wife is pregnant for the 12th time. 9 kids living (plus one in the oven)
Got rid of the Lopi - very happy with my Blaze King Princess
Still have 2 cats. 




stihlaficionado said:


> 1. Mark
> 2. 52
> 3. Currently own small business. Previous occupations included researcher/adjunct instructor(local government planning/zoning issues, law library, small university); owned small landscape business, worked for brick mason for 2 years. Enjoy physical work, and the challenge of creating something, though I have spent upwards of 9 years in college acquiring 2 M.A.s.
> 4. Hobbies run the gamut: Hiking, saws, reading(British literature, economic theory, investing), cutting wood(about 18 cords a year for 2 households), religious studies
> ...




Lots of similarities here. I also drive a Tacoma as my main work truck, but the dump truck is my wood truck.
Who are your favorite authors? You like Wodehouse?


----------



## Huskybill (May 18, 2019)

1. Bill
2. 68
3. Retired lead engineering tech r&d lab
Full and part time firewood business between jobs always kept the saws sharp
Ready to go. It was an insurance against failure and success to have a backup
Plan. Class A machine builder/erector. Welder fabricator. Can design and build 
Anything. Found out I can eat my lunch anywhere and can do any job don’t limit your self.
4. LMB fishing seeking a new state record. Working on anything mechanical.
5. No truck at this time. I have a 55 cj Willy’s Jeep, a 99 wrangler Jeep.
6. Married 44 years, three kids pushing 40’s.
7. Mostly Husqvarna saws most of them. But stihls, partners have bullied there way
In too. Love that 99cc/2100 husky she means business.
8. Tempwood top loader(2)
9. One crazy yellow lab keeps the black bear at bay, plus six cats.

Favorite job was building machines but the cheap imports has wiped out the machine tool business in America. My first love is logging firewood, I’m in control of my future. I proved that hard work does pay off. I wish I could do it all over again I’d would of stayed in the forest cutting trees. Exercise, fresh air, hearing the snow hit the ground no one has a better workplace than me. Working in gods grand design is awesome. Think about this when you gas up your saw. Godbless

Projects, built my own log splitter, in the process of building a fel/backhoe for my estate tractor. Better than spending $50k then it sits when the work is done. Built a 78/k30 4x4 Chevy. They weren’t offered till ‘79 new.

I adopt abondoned kittens I find when fishing. I wish the animal abusers a lifetime of hard luck they could take the kittens to a no kill shelter. I do adopt them. Did you know adopting two or more kittens there much happier being they have each other? Plus there more entertaining. I adopt dogs too.


----------



## Skeans (May 19, 2019)

1. First name Jared

2. Age 30

3. Occupation Production Logger from thinning to clear cuts

4. Hobbies Self employed need I say more

5. Truck 2016 Chevy 3500

6. Family Wife and a 1 year old daughter

7. Saws Smallest falling saw is 60cc up to 100cc bars from 32” up to 60”

8. Furnace/stove Pellet Furnace 

9. Pets One dog that rides in the harvester with me well thinning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383 (May 19, 2019)

Wow, wonder if I did this before?

Joe

63

Forth generation Licensed MD Tree Expert. When Dad retired in 86 I jumped over to UPS, because they offer more vacation, put in 30 years there.

Lots of Homelites, a few Macs, a few more Echo's, 4 Stihl's. Most over 70CC's, maybe 10-12 little ones to fill in the holes on the shelves.

1 wife, 2 kids

1 Burnese Mountain dog.

2018 F150 XLT 2.7


----------



## chipper1 (May 19, 2019)

rarefish383 said:


> Wow, wonder if I did this before?
> 
> Joe
> 
> ...


You didn't, I read  through them all before I pulled it out of the archives .


----------



## rarefish383 (May 19, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> You didn't, I read  through them all before I pulled it out of the archives .


Thanks, Chipper. I usually go back afterwards and go, "OOPS, I already did this". Then I get to see how good my memory is. Sometimes I might embellish them a little.


----------



## stihlaficionado (May 19, 2019)

unclemoustache said:


> Well, time for an update:
> 48
> still choir director and construction
> mostly same hobbies - family, firewood, literature, less of music and opera, more of sumo wrestling (watching - not participating), and a bit of weight lifting with my son, Thor. Hiking when I can.
> ...




C. Dickens, D. H. Lawrence, George Eliot, Lewis Carroll with a few Irish writers on the hearth

Favorite American:

Carl Sandburg, Steinbeck, Sinclair Lewis, Jack London(who lived most of the adventures he wrote about)

Gosh...Josh, it has been a long time. I Probably should look into retiring from inter web posting soon


----------



## wendell (May 19, 2019)

stihlaficionado said:


> C. Dickens, D. H. Lawrence, George Eliot, Lewis Carroll with a few Irish writers on the hearth
> 
> Favorite American:
> 
> ...


Probably won't have the interwebs in your desolate, almost Canada Outpost. [emoji57]


----------



## chipper1 (May 20, 2019)

rarefish383 said:


> Thanks, Chipper. I usually go back afterwards and go, "OOPS, I already did this". Then I get to see how good my memory is. Sometimes I might embellish them a little.


Welcome.
I had a good read and checked to see who all was still on here, looked like a couple a page were still here within the last couple months.
Not a bad retention rate for a 9yr old thread.


----------



## stihlaficionado (May 20, 2019)

wendell said:


> Probably won't have the interwebs in your desolate, almost Canada Outpost. [emoji57]


Satellite , Frontier Communications. 
But at that stage I'd rather enjoy the surroundings


----------



## unclemoustache (May 20, 2019)

stihlaficionado said:


> C. Dickens, D. H. Lawrence, George Eliot, Lewis Carroll with a few Irish writers on the hearth
> 
> Favorite American:
> 
> ...




Ah, Dickens is pretty amazing, though always quite gloomy. He starts off quite slow, then gradually builds steam until you can't put him down.
Never finished "Salambro" by Lawrence, so never read anything else.
Good stuff by Eliot, who was, as you probably know, a woman.
Haven't read any Carroll other than his two books about Alice.

I have books by all your Americans, but only read Steinbeck and London so far.
British humorists are quite good. P.G. Wodehouse is my favorite. Oscar Wilde is good, but he repeats so many of his jokes in other books to the point that it gets annoying.

I think I'm hijacking the thread. Oops.


----------



## Cowboy254 (May 22, 2019)

1. Greg
2. 43
3. Physiotherapist
4. Wood cutting, fishing, cricket, hiking, football, fishing, tormenting the children. Also fishing. 
5. 2018 Ford Ranger. A step up from the Subaru outback and the most I can justify to Cowgirl. For now. 
6. One wonderful wife and two mid-sized children. 
7. All Stihl. MMWS 241, 460, 661. Sold the POS 310.
8. Norseman GLX. 
9. One inside cat and 50 outside kangaroos.


----------



## tomtom85 (May 26, 2019)

1, Thomas
2, 34
3, team leader
4,hunting, fishing
5,01 ram 1500 long bed
6, 3 brothers, 1 sister
7, Ms 251c
8,usstove 2000
9, damn cat
10, glock 19


----------

